# Chippy's got a lump (benign cystic teratoma.....extra ingrown mammary gland)



## JimD (May 28, 2008)

I found it earlier this evening.

I noticed that her dewlap was looking a bit lopsided recently, but she's always pulling fur from it so it's uneven most of the time.

And I first noticed she was laying differently last week.....with one front leg folded back instead of stretched out as normal.


Tonight she was sitting with her front legdrawn back again...and laying the same way.
The lump was noticeable so I decided to check it.
Chippy hates to be handled or picked up, but she let me check her without a fuss.

When I found the lump and pressed on it she whimpered a little.
It's on her chest, below her dewlap, just over her left leg.
It's the size of a small walnut, and developed rather quickly.
It feels encapsulated, and as if it may be rooted or attached.
My guess...abscess....or tumor.

She doesn't seem to be bothered, and is acting normal in every way. Although she seemed to get tired and rest a lot during her runtime tonight.

I'll be taking her to the vet as soon as I can.



:tears2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 28, 2008)

Oh Jim, poor you and Chippy. I know how this is to go through. I found a lump on Angel as you'll recall. It was a tumour, but it was quite small when I found it, about the size of a small bead. Took awhile to get bigger, a few months actually.

I'll be thinking of you guys! I pray it's next to nothingray:.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Chippy's lump! does it make it better that its in a Dewlap (fatty substance?).. 

When isChippy going in? I'll keep her in my prayers but will be looking for an update as to what is found out.. 

Best of luck toJimD!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 28, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says. I hope its nothing serious, and that Chippy is ok


----------



## cheryl (May 28, 2008)

Oh no Jim so sorry to hear that...poor little Chippy..i really hope that it's nothing to serious.

Cheryl


----------



## Marietta (May 28, 2008)

I wish that the vet finds out it's a lump of fat or an encapsulated abscess and not a tumor...

Best of luck to Chippy - let us know what's the diagnosis.

Marietta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 28, 2008)

How's she doing? Have you made an appointment yet?


----------



## JimD (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers.

I didn't sleep very well last night, When I did doze off, I'd wake up a short while later and remember this all over again.

*======================================================*




> Bo B Bunny* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimD (May 28, 2008)

there was a LOT more to that last post of mine!!!!:grumpy:

It's been sent to limbo by the wowboyz....again.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 28, 2008)

ray:for Chippy and you! Let us know when you'll be going....we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## JimD (May 28, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I found a lump on Angel as you'll recall. It was a tumour, but it was quite small when I found it, about the size of a small bead. Took awhile to get bigger, a few months actually.



It may have been developing for a while. 
I've been so focused on her GI issues, that I may have overlooked it.
It wasn't noticable last week when she was out for runtime.
Now that I know about it, I can notice it all the time.
And I now realize that she has been tucking her left foot under when she lays down. If she stretches it out, you can really see the lump.


----------



## JimD (May 28, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Does it make it better that its in a Dewlap (fatty substance?)..
> 
> When isChippy going in?


It's actually below her dewlap....kind of on her chest....on the left side....just above her leg.



I just booked an appointment for tomorrow at 11:45am(EST).
It's with a new vet...well not really new. They treat our dogs and have been more than accommodating.
They were the one's that treated Lilah when she got attacked by that other dog, and they charged us just for meds and materials.
MrsD has already checked to make sure they have experience with rabbits.

http://www.pomptonlakesanimalhospital.com/index.html


----------



## cheryl (May 28, 2008)

Aww I'll be keeping Chippy in my thoughts for tomorrow

~Cheryl


----------



## ChandieLee (May 28, 2008)

Hope this is nothing too serious and I'll keep both of you in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

Good luck I hope everythings ok


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

This is the best pic I can get for now.
You can see the lump on her left side, over her leg, under her dewlap...


----------



## juliew19673 (May 29, 2008)

Oooohhhh poor Chippy!! Its like she has a double dewlap (well that I guess would be better..) At least she is with you.. I sent up a prayer forChippy and yourself. Asalways paws crossed!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

Aww my Chippy girl...... ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 29, 2008)

Chippy...ray:

Let us know, Jim!


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

Chippy had HOURS of runtime last night.
She ran and binkied until she wore herself out, and then she came over and flopped next to me.....something that she NEVER does.

She got lots of extra treats, and I took a bunch of pictures.

She seems to be ok.....eating/drinking/pooping/peeing.....active and alert.

The lump is still there.....I was hoping it would disappear overnight somehow.

So now I'm praying really hard that whatever it is can be taken care of.....and secondly that it doesn't cost me a small fortune.

I have to go in to work and run some reports this morning. Then I'm off to see Dr. Cattiny.


----------



## Michaela (May 29, 2008)

Oh I just saw this thread, poor Chippy! 

Praying it's nothing serious, Jim. ray:


----------



## Haley (May 29, 2008)

Oh poor Chippy!

I really hope its an abscess that can be removed easily. I wonder if your vet will biopsy it first or just go in to remove it. 

With Max's abscess, they did a needle biopsy which told them it was an abscess. We went in later to remove the abcess. With Basil, the vey decided by feeling it that it was definitely either a tumor or abscess but either way it would need to come out so instead of two procedures he just did one to remove the thing. It came right out and that was that (it was an abscess after all). I almost think doing the one procedure was so much less stressful (and less expensive) for us, but then I think if they do the biopsy (which shouldnt cost too much) and find out its an abscess you could try to treat it with aggressive antibiotics before considering surgery.

Let us know how the appt goes, Jim. I'll be thinking of Chippy.


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I'm on my way in about 10 minutes.

Updates when I return.


ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2008)

Keeping you and Chippy in my prayers, and praying for the lump to be something simple.

Please let us know how you get on at the vet 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (May 29, 2008)

Any news yet Jim? ray:


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

I just got back.

When the vet first examined her, things didn't look too promising.

The mass had almost doubled in size since yesterday.

He did an xray and recommended doing a biopsy.
When he did the biopsy, the lump ended up being almost completely clear liquid.
The lump is smaller than a pea now....you really have to look for it to find it.
The xray showed no internal masses or attachments (digital xray is so cool)

We'll get the lab results back on Monday.
Prognosis is much better than before.

Chippy is doing fine and was munching down on hay last I checked.

Not out of the woods yet, though.

I really really like the vet. It was well worth the ride and wait time.
The office was a mad house when I got there, but seemed to run smoothly despite.

The bill came to $334.....$200 of which was for the biopsy/lab and the balance was for the xray and office visit.
I didn't think that was too bad (MrsD will probably have a kitten though:?)


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 29, 2008)

So glad that the lump is so drastically reduced....hope this is just the beginning of good things to come.

ray:


----------



## Haley (May 29, 2008)

Im so glad shes doing ok. So does the vet think its like a cyst or something then if it was mostly clear liquid? I really hope that just draining it helps. Keep us posted!


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> So glad that the lump is so drastically reduced....hope this is just the beginning of good things to come.
> 
> ray:



It's amazing....she looks so much better and is acting better, too.

And your hopes are the same as mine....thank you.


----------



## Michaela (May 29, 2008)

Oooh good, some encouraging news. :bunnydance:

Must be such a relief on Chippy to have it so drastically reduced (and a relief for you too of course ). I too hope this is a good sign.


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Im so glad shes doing ok. So does the vet think its like a cyst or something then if it was mostly clear liquid? I really hope that just draining it helps. Keep us posted!





The key will be the results of the biopsy.

We're hoping and praying that is benign.

He seemed to be very optimistic......but I don't want to get my hopes up there too high.

He won me over when he put his hand on my shoulder and said,

_"I'm so sorry that I upset you today....and I know I did. I'm glad you brought Chippy to me because another vet may have said that it wouldn't be worth even doing a biopsy and you should just put her down. After draining it, I don't think things are as bad as I first thought."

_

And his staff is good, too. The one vet tech (named Jim, too!)said he's like a drill sargent, but he's earned their respect so they don't mind....too much .

ANNND, you should see all the pics of his patients....horses, pigs, rabbits, ducks, chickens, lizards, snakes, sugar gliders, chinchillas, guinea pigs, hedge hogs, ferrets, and a whole bunch more.
And they were clearing a health check on a WALLABY!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Oooh good, some encouraging news. :bunnydance:
> 
> Must be such a relief on Chippy to have it so drastically reduced (and a relief for you too of course ). I too hope this is a good sign.



Dr. Cattiny went from preparing me for the worst....to saying things may not be too bad.
I'm hoping for the best.

Chippy is doing well, and I think she'll forgive me..... eventually. I'm getting a lot of "the butt" :bunnybutt:
It's probably sore, and looks a bit swollen (her chest...not her butt).
I'll let her out later and see if she'll let me put a sock of warm rice on it (her chest...not her butt). She's been staying out of my reach, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

I think I'll go pick some dandelions for her now.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2008)

i can't tell you how pleased I am to hear this . Hopefully, the biopsy results will show that there is nothing sinister going on. 

The vet sounds awesome - such a lot of 'different' species he treats is a good sign.

Had to smile at the thought of Mrs D having a kitten 

Jan


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> i can't tell you how pleased I am to hear this .
> 
> Had to smile at the thought of Mrs D having a kitten
> 
> Jan




Thanks, Jan.

And MrsD DID have a kitten over the bill. :grumpy:
I mentioned that it cost less than a day in NYC to see a Broadway play (she does this about once a month), and we may have saved a bunny's life.:expressionless Didn't make much of an impression. To bad. What's done is done...and what needs to be done will be done, too. I'll sell one of the kids....or the dogs?.....no, the kids.


However, I'm thinking that an abscess the size of a golf ball would have cost another thousand dollars to remove surgically. Now we may be able to treat it with meds instead.


----------



## polly (May 29, 2008)

I am so glad it went well. Just need to keep my fingers crossed till after the results for you now 

And sell the kids :rofl:that just made me laugh


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I think I'll go pick some dandelions for her now.


She ate about a half a dozen greens, and I left the rest for later.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 29, 2008)

Jim, it sounds like it was a fluid filled cyst. Hopefully it's nothing! 

I sure hope we hear more good news from you soon!

Mrs. Jim = it happens to all of us......


----------



## Flick (May 29, 2008)

$334 is not bad at all. We spent $560 on Pixel in February for GI stasis. And today I paid $1,500 for surgery that may go as high as $2,000. Pixel developed lumps under her chin which the vet found during the GI stasis check. Did an aspirated biopsy on them and it's not cancer, so we put it on the back burner being more concerned about the stasis. She developed more lumps that grew together into one lump about an inch deep and half an inch wide. That freaked me out. We had to take her to a surgeon who specializes in soft tissue. The regular vet could remove the lumps, but there was afraid there wouldn't be enough tissue left to close the wound. 

So, surgery was today. She's doing fine. Vet said that the tissue from the tumors is not normal, so it will be sent to a lab for analysis. 

She's staying at the vet's overnight. It's a vet hospital and they have staff there 24/7 so the patients are never left unattended. Should come home tomorrow. And, I'm sure that we, too, will be given a massive amount of "bunny butt" and "flick offs".

We're sending prayers your way, hoping Chippy gets a clean bill of health. And, I hope this helps Mrs. D to feel better about the vet bill.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 29, 2008)

Gee..I wonder what the fluid filled lump is? Never heard of cancer that looked like that
I have a feeling that Chippy will be fine.....

and your wife sounds just like my husband

(How could a play come before a rabbit's health??????????????)


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*Flick wrote: *


> So, surgery was today. She's doing fine. Vet said that the tissue from the tumors is not normal, so it will be sent to a lab for analysis.
> 
> She's staying at the vet's overnight. It's a vet hospital and they have staff there 24/7 so the patients are never left unattended. Should come home tomorrow. And, I'm sure that we, too, will be given a massive amount of "bunny butt" and "flick offs".


Sending prayers and good thought to you and Pixel.ray:


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jim, it sounds like it was a fluid filled cyst. Hopefully it's nothing!
> 
> I sure hope we hear more good news from you soon!
> 
> Mrs. Jim = it happens to all of us......



I think the vet was as surprised as I was.

I've never heard of a growth that was filled with clear liquid......any other kind of liquid probably would have indicated a major problem.

She's doing fine, although she wasn't as active during her runtime tonight (gee..I wonder why?).
It still looks swollen and it's probably a bit tender. She wouldn't let me put heat or cold on it. I got a pretty good feel and it's more loose skin than anything else....couldn't find a lump at all ***knocks on wood***


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> and your wife sounds just like my husband


Two of the vet techs said the same thing today _...."They just don't understand that these are our babies!!"_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 29, 2008)

Praying for decent news. I can't wait to find out what it is as much as you guys I think.


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> I am so glad it went well. Just need to keep my fingers crossed till after the results for you now


Thanks, polly.


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2008)

Buck was here last night.....I saw him.


----------



## naturestee (May 30, 2008)

:bunnyangel:

Always watching out for his friends.

I hope your vet can figure out what this is. I've never heard of a fluid filled lump on a bun. Some sort of cyst? Have you pm'd Randy? I wonder if he's seen this before.


----------



## JimD (May 30, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> :bunnyangel:
> 
> Always watching out for his friends.



....and visiting at times when the buns are in need 







he'll be gone 3 years as of next month.....seems like forever.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

Nasty little abscesses!! Hope that is all it is - and hopefully it will heal and NOT ever come back.. Tell Mrs. D how much we all think of you!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 30, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> he'll be gone 3 years as of next month.....seems like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marietta (May 30, 2008)

Jim, Haley and Bo B Bunny are right, it sounds like a cyst. I hope it is and Chippy's back to normal with the help of some antibiotics in no time.

Marietta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

Could be there was something that irritated that area and caused it. Who knows? but I sure hope it's gone now! Give her kisses from me! 

Sounds like she got kisses from Buck last night. 

Jim, was it a fleeting image? or do you see them for a long time? I've seen slight images before and felt the movement of a cat on my bed that had passed away...


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2008)

Chippy has been doing fine until this morning.

Not so much from the lump, but more from the stress of everything over the past few days.

I think it may have triggered some GI issues.
She turned her nose up at breakfast, and has been acting as if she can't get comfortable...stretching out and changing positions a lot.

Last night she was fine, eating/drinking/pooping/peeing and was very active during runtime.

I need to do a good cleanup on her cage and pen and give her fresh everything.
I'll also see how she feels about me _maybe_ taking her out and checking her over....I already got nipped twice just for messing with her things.

The hardest part is trying not to check on her every 5 minutes.


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Could be there was something that irritated that area and caused it. Who knows? but I sure hope it's gone now!


The first thing the vet wanted to know is if she may have gotten bitten/scratched/injured in some way recently.
I can't think of anything, and she doesn't have any contact with the other buns or the dogs.

From everything I can find, it's most probably a cyst.
But, what caused it? Will it come back? Could it be malignant?
Lab results will be in on Monday afternoon.:waiting:




Bo B Bunny* wrote: *


> Sounds like she got kisses from Buck last night.
> 
> Jim, was it a fleeting image? or do you see them for a long time? I've seen slight images before and felt the movement of a cat on my bed that had passed away...


It was fleeting. 
He wasn't as clear as last time....more of a shadow figure and shorter, but the silhouette was unmistakable.
I didn't think about it until now, but he was coming from the old bunnie room.....I hope he found them downstairs where they are now :?


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Have you pm'd Randy? I wonder if he's seen this before.


I sent him a PM this morning.


----------



## naturestee (May 31, 2008)

Poor girl. Can you give her some gas meds and let her run around for a bit? Hopefully that's all she needs.


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2008)

Dr. Cattiny just called with the lab results and everything looks fine!!!!!:woohoo

Still not exactly sure what caused it.
And he said that there's no need to see her again unless it reforms.

ANNNNNND I just checked on Chippy......she ate most of her breakfast, ate some hay, and drank some water.
It looks like she peed, and itsmells like she pooped somewhere, too!!:bunnybutt:

Thanks to everyone for there prayers and support.
I'm still amazed at how lonely one can feel when a bunny gets sick. 
It helps toknow I can always come here at times like that....to be with my Forum Family.

:group:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 31, 2008)

Great News, Jim 


Now you can have a good weekend!!!


----------



## Marietta (May 31, 2008)

Jim, how great news!!! 

It seems that it was a cyst, indeed. So, nothing to worry about, just a slight infection. Did the vet give you antibiotics? Did she say that the liquid will be absorbed byChippy's organism? Or is the cyst completely down by now?

We're all so happy for you and Chippy!

Marietta


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

WOW... I just found this thread... read it through and was so glad to find this news at the end! I am so glad Chippy is doing well, and that it doesn't look like anything too serious.


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2008)

*Marietta wrote: *


> It seems that it was a cyst, indeed. So, nothing to worry about, just a slight infection. Did the vet give you antibiotics? Did she say that the liquid will be absorbed byChippy's organism? Or is the cyst completely down by now?



Thanks Marietta,

It didn't even indicate an infection. No meds were prescribed. The vet drained it completely when he did the aspiration, so there's nothing left to absorb or remove.

My main concerns now are; will it reform?.... and/or will there be any further complications with the affected area?
Only time will tell.


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Great News, Jim
> 
> 
> Now you can have a good weekend!!!




Thanks!

It's funny....once I found out that everything is ok..... I realized how tired and sore I am.

....and that I really haven't eaten anything substantial since yesterday (it's 4pm here now)
May be time for a good meal :eats:and a nap for me, too:bed:

:zzzzz


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> WOW... I just found this thread... read it through and was so glad to find this news at the end! I am so glad Chippy is doing well, and that it doesn't look like anything too serious.


Thanks Donna.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

Jim, that's the best news!!! and it was a surprise 2 days early!! arty0002:

I was thinking she could have gotten a puncture from her own toenail even! sometimes when you get a small wound like that - the healing will cause a little cyst which in her case could have gotten huge...... trying to expell something or whatever. 

All that really matters is that she's ok! Don't fret over it coming back - just watch for it.

I think Buck found her..... I think he's watching too.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2008)

It's about time we had some good news!

Such a relief that there is no problem, and that Chippy is getting back to normal. I am sure Buck did find them - and I think he gave Chippy a nose rub 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2008)

This morning I was joyfully greeted by a very happy bunny doing "the breakfast dance" :bunnydance:, and litter pan full of poops :litterhealthy:!!


I was able to check her last night. The lump is considerably smaller, but it's still there. Except it feels more "solid". 
I hope it's just a residual effect from the draining.... like the collapsed envelope of the cyst..... or maybe scar tissue forming? The skin and tissue around it was probably stretched and now has nowhere to go?

:dunno

~Jim



***does the "go away bad thingies" dance... :dancingorig:....***


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

:bunny18


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope it's just a stupid fatty lump or something that got fluid around it and goes away...... *dances with Jim* :dancingorig:


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2008)

"I say, we can dance if we want to..." :dancingorig:


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> ...... *dances with Jim* :dancingorig:


Like, "Dances with Wolves"? ...
***it was on tv last night***:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2008)

I pm'd Randy and got a very informative reply that I wanted to share..

"Hi Jim, 

We have seen that in several rabbits....seems to be a benign fatty tumor. We have aspirated them and cultured but nothing was found (not to say eventually that will happen), but we just kept them drained off. I do have a friend that has a rabbit that developed this type tumor in his abdominal cavity and it nearly killed him since it restricted and compressed his GI tract. So if it is a fatty tumor, it would bear watching due mainly to it's location, *but the results of the culture should determine the next course of action.***

Randy"




** *lab results indicated Chippy's cyst as being benign.*

For now, we monitor her condition and contact the vet if it reforms or complications develop in (or around)the affected area.
ray:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been away from the computer all weekend....retirement festivities for our dear friend....anyway....Jim, I'm so glad that you got the report EARLY and that the news was soooo good. How's our sweet Chippy doing this evening? We'll keep those prayers for continued good health coming.....

I know what you mean about spouses freaking out about vet bills.....Lee's finally gotten over it for the most part....cuz he knows how upset I get, and he figures it's worth a few bucks to keep me from flipping out on him....a method to my madness...

Can I dance, too?:happyrabbit::bunny18


----------



## Haley (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats fantastic news, Jim!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 2, 2008)

That's great news, Jim! I'm somewhat relieved.


----------



## Marietta (Jun 2, 2008)

This is fantastic! So, you can go back to your peace of mind, now that Chippy's fine!

Thanks for sharing Randy's reply. Always such a wealth of valuable knowledge!!!!

Marietta


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 2, 2008)

Pleased to hear that Chippy is OK. Lets hope whatever it was doesn't come back 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 5, 2008)

It's back, and it feels harder than before. 

When I sqeeze it, it seems to hurt her. 

Otherwise, she seems to be ok.

I hate to put her through the stress of another vet visit, because of her ongoing GI issues.
The last visit put a real toll on her, but I can't *not* do anything.

Not really looking for any answers...maybe some prayers....
I'm not sure the "dance" is working.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh geez, Jim, I'm so sorry to hear this. ray: Best of luck with this.


----------



## Marietta (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, dear! I thought this was over for good...If it feels hard and pressure makes Chippy feel unconfortable, the pocket must be filled with liquid again. Since the vet visit was so stressful on Chippy, couldn't he give you any instructions over the phone or maybe pay a visit to your place and drain the pocket again? 

Marietta


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 6, 2008)

ray:Come on, Chippy....get better fast! Thinking of you, too, Jim! What a worry! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 6, 2008)

sorry that it"s back again
:grumpy: *****old cyst
I guess that you'll have to go back the vet 
Sorry things are hard for you and Chippy ..............


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh No, I though this problem was gone, at least for a long time yet 

Poor Chippy - and poor Jim. 

Hoping that this comes right at the end ray:

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww poor Chippy....i'm sorry you are still going through this Jim

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, Jim, How is she? ray: I'm so worried now!


----------



## JimD (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you.....

Chippy is doing okay.

She active and alert. Her appetite is good. She's pooping and peeing. She does her little dances when I feed her. She runs and binkies endlessly during her free time.
She even looks good, too....shiny eyes, nice coat, nice body tone, good weight (5 lbs !!!).

She's acting as if nothing is bothering her...unless I mess with the lump.

I check it at _least_ once a day. It may be my imagination, but it seems to have gotten a bit larger. It's firm, but "floats".
It may be filled with fluid, but it feels different than the first time.

No question about where I'll take her if I need to.....Dr. Cattiny is the only one I'll take her to.
The ride is only about 15-20 minutes longer, and I'll see if I can call ahead to avoid a long wait.




:sigh:


----------



## JimD (Jun 9, 2008)

No improvement....it may have gotten a little bit bigger.

I'll call the vet tomorrow and see what he suggests. I'm sure he'll want to see her ..... and maybe aspirate it again.

Chippy is acting fine.
(They're alla bit ticked off because I cleaned cages and pens today)


----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2008)

Gosh Jim....that lump'sa bugger.....but it's good that she'sacting ok in herself though....it would be good if that lump would just go away and stay away!

I'm keeping Chippy in my thoughts

~Cheryl


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Chippy's lump is recurring.

Since you are a very experienced bunny slave, any way the vet could teach you to re-aspirate it if it recurs again? Definitely something worth asking about. I know our vets (both bunn & cat) will teach us things that don't require their expertise. I'm always nervous the first time I have to do a new "procedure"...but it turns out for the best because the animal doesn't have to make that trip to the vet.

Looking forward to your latest news. Paying and dancing for you & Chippy!

~Mary Ellen


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

I must say that Chippy is quite the trooper! Wishing you the best and will pray that it mysteriously disappears!


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2008)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Since you are a very experienced bunny slave, any way the vet could teach you to re-aspirate it if it recurs again?




:faint:

I get queasy just thinking about it.....

.....you're talking to a guy with a major needle phobia...:scared:


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 11, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Bunnicula wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Since you are a very experienced bunny slave, any way the vet could teach you to re-aspirate it if it recurs again?
> ...


I don't like needles either, but they don't bother me nearly as much when I'm on the non-pointy end! How about your wife, could/would she be able to do it?


----------



## JimD (Jun 11, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> How about your wife, could/would she be able to do it?





MrsD is worse than me about needles...on either end of 'em. :nope:....can't blame her.

I think the best thing to do, would be to take her back to Dr C.
Especially if a sample needs to be sent to the lab.
He sent it out last time as a precaution, but felt that it would turn out ok....as it did.

The lump feels more solid now...not as fluid/squishy as it did last time.
She let's me check it now...as long as I don't try to hold/manipulate her to do so.
I think she understands, in a way, that I'm acting in her best interest.

If it's turned into an abscess, I'd prefer she be at the vet. They're an ultra-full service facility...24/7 care on site, complete surgery, pharmacy, laser, ultrasound, digital x-ray, shelter/adopt/foster, boarding, etc ...all-in-all a wonderful guy.

Chippy is okay...less active...drinking less and eating less. She's obviously more uncomfortable than usual, but so are all of the other buns.....I think its the heat.
They're also not overly impressed with the last batch of hay I got....."Push it into a pile in the corner and pee on it....he'll get the message. K!!!" :grumpy:


I also need to make sure I pay attention to all of the otherbuns.
It's easy to get wrapped up in the issues of onebun, and not notice anotherbun in trouble.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 11, 2008)

Jim,

I'm so sorry that Chippy still isn't well. Sending prayers for a quick resolution!...g


----------



## JimD (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't believe that it's only been 2 weeks since we were last at the vet.
It seems like months!

I'm calling Dr.C in the morning, and we'll be going in as soon as we can. (most likely sometime early next week***crosses paws***)

Chippy is doing ok. 
I'm amazed that she's acting so good...but feeling that's a good sign, too.

Besides the lump, she's acting normal....even up to doing her little dances at feeding time.

But, the lump is getting gradually larger....
Even MrsD mentioned that she noticed it was getting bigger. 
And we both agree that Chippy needs to see the vet again.

Chippy sends nose-wiggles, ear-twitches, & kisses to ALL!





*~J*


:sigh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

I sure hope it's all ok!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Chippy. I'm sorry that this is still going on....give Chippy lots of love from us! {{HUGS}} to you and Mrs. D, too. It's such a worry.


----------



## JimD (Jun 17, 2008)

Things have remained pretty much the same over the last few days.

However, last night I noticed Chippy's hocks had started to develop sores....always a sign that something else is amiss.
She's not eating as much as usual, but neither are the rest of the buns. I think it's the rise in temperature that's affecting their appetite.
She's also not as active during runtime.
And she acts uncomfortable.

I think I've also found a second lump under the first one. It kind of feels attached to the first one, but it's hard to tell.

Dr.C has been out, but will be back tomorrow. He's the only vet in his practice that treats rabbits. He's got a full schedule, but I may be able to get her in on Thursday... (plus, I have a dentist appt tomorrow....for me .....at 6pm.......panic attack at 5:03pm anic


----------



## JimD (Jun 17, 2008)

It's so like Chippy....


I just went down to change litter pans...
...and there's Chippy running around with her little blankie on her head.

I laughed until I cried :laugh:....



...and cried :tears2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh no, I don't like the sound of a second lump . I hope you can get an appointment on Thursday. At least she hasn't lost her sense of humour - silly bun!

I'll be thinking of you both - good luck at the Dentist :bunnynurse:

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 17, 2008)

Prayers for Chippy and you, too, Jim. I LOATHE the dentist!!!! I love that you scheduled in your panic attack!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for responding to me when you certainly have your own problems....

I so hope that Chippy will be OK!!!!


----------



## JimD (Jun 18, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh no, I don't like the sound of a second lump .



Neither do I. 
It developed so fast, too.
When I found it tonight, I gasped so loud that I scared her. 
I know she knows that I know she knows, that I'm stressing about this ( does that make any sense? :? )

I'm pretty sure the vets will try to squeeze us in on Thursday....I'll just whine a lot until they do.

Thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## JimD (Jun 18, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Prayers for Chippy and you, too, Jim. I LOATHE the dentist!!!! I love that you scheduled in your panic attack!



Thanks for the prayers! 

And, as for the dentist....
I've planned on coming back in my next life as a pet rock.... so I'll never have to go to the dentist, ever!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope the vets can squeeze you in. leaseplease:leaseplease:



My dentist is a life time member and past president ofa Photo Club I go to.


----------



## JimD (Jun 18, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Thanks for responding to me when you certainly have your own problems....
> 
> I so hope that Chippy will be OK!!!!



:hug1





_*** "That's what you do in a herd: you look out for each other." ~ Manfred, Ice Age***_


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess that we're a herd..that sounds good to me...and Chippy and you are part of it and need to get runnin with the rest of us....


You are going through, Jim, what have been going through,. CSBS (Chronically Sick Bunny Syndrome)

Very hard on both and bunny's and their parents...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh geez, Jim... major ray: Hope it's nothing, just needs draining. Good luck Chippers!. Wonder why two now? Let us know what the vet says about that!:?


----------



## JimD (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Morning...

Chippy is doing good this morning....and so are the rest of the crew.

We ran the AC last night, and I left the basement door open and put a fan at the top of the stairs so it would blow some cool air down. We did this last summer, too.
It was quite pleasant in the bunny room this morning.
It's a crisp and sunny 60F right now, so I opened the windows in their room, too.

Everybun finished they're dinner from last night. And they had even munched some of the hay that they're not impressed with.

Chippy was so excited at breakfast that she practicaly fell over herself while doing the "breakfast dance"

The lump is about the same....(geez it's been a whole 6 hours since I last checked.).
She let me fuss with her without too much of a protest.....but still gave me a nip when I was done.

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I hope the vets can squeeze you in. leaseplease:leaseplease:


Dr.C if off today,but is in tomorrow.
Last time they said they were booked for several weeks, and as soon as I said it was a lump they had me come in the next day. I'm praying that they can do the same this time.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I hope the vets can squeeze you in. leaseplease:leaseplease:
> ...


My vet usually has small slots for things like this. Maybe your does too. I am crossing my fingers they do.


----------



## JimD (Jun 18, 2008)

We're booked for 3:30pm (EST) to tomorrow.

They usually start surgeries at 1pm.
Either they have very few surgeries....or I'm booked in between :?

Don't know....don't care....as long as we're in!!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 18, 2008)

You and Chippy are in my thoughts.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2008)

ray:
for tomorrow - so pleased they could fit her in.

How did your trip to the dentist go?

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 18, 2008)

So relieved that you can take her tomorrow....will be waiting tomorrow evening to see how things went.

So, did you survive the torture chamber? Hope it was painless and quick....sounds ominous, doesn't it???

Thinking of you, Chippy and the rest of the crew.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 19, 2008)

Any news from the vet?


----------



## JimD (Jun 19, 2008)

Got there at 3:30 pm.

They took her into surgery around 4pm, and were finished about 30 minutes later.

She had a mass that was infected. He removed the entire thing surgically and retained a sample in case we need to send it in at a later date.

He gassed her, opened her chest and removed the mass, gave her a shot of antibiotics, and a shot of pain/swelling med, 12 stitches....



,,,,$132



They made sure she was awake and responsive before I could take her home.

When we got home she started to go into shock.
I warmed blankets in the dryer and kept her warm, and soon she was acting much better.

She's been eating and drinking. She's peed, but no poops yet. Considering that she ate 2 bowls of hay, I don't think poops are far off.

I'm exhausted....and I'm sure Chippy is too.

Time for me to have something to eat and then I'll check on her again.

She goes back on Saturday to check the surgery site and give her another shot of antibiotics if needed.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 19, 2008)

That's great to hear, Jim! I hope they stay gone this time. She's so cute in those pics!


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww, poor Chippy... I hope she recovers quickly.

I had the joy of taking home Zeke when he was still pretty much asleep. Lots of blankets and warm rice socks helped him during his wake up time. Once he was able to sit up right propped up with blankets, he was fine.

I'm glad she's eating and hopefully the poop will follow quickly.

Is she going to be on any continued antiboitic treatments?

--Dawn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Jim, I hope she does ok. Did he think it was just a benign mass then?

Poor girl.... makes me feel so sad to see her not feeling well.


----------



## JimD (Jun 20, 2008)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I'm glad she's eating and hopefully the poop will follow quickly.
> 
> Is she going to be on any continued antiboitic treatments?
> 
> --Dawn



We have poops !! .....:litterfew: :bunnybutt:



We haven't discussed any long term treatment, yet.....still working on the short term issues.
DrC gave her an injection of Baytril, and she'll get another one on Saturday if needed.
And then we'll see how it goes from there.


ray:




Time for this one to get some sleepy-time.

I'm sure I'll be checking on Chippy during the night.

........g'night all!
:bed:


----------



## JimD (Jun 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh Jim, I hope she does ok. Did he think it was just a benign mass then?
> 
> Poor girl.... makes me feel so sad to see her not feeling well.



Thanks...


She ate all of her pellets leftover from this morning....and then ate all of he dinner as well. 
Plus she finished off two big bowls of hay and drank about half of her water from her bowl. 
I think that whatever that thing was, it was bothering her enough to keep her from eating and drinking normally.
She was fluffing her blankies when I last checked.

I don't think DrC is exactly sure what it was...not an abscess...an encapsulated infection surrounded by a mass with a fluid filled sac around it...:?
I trust his judgement on how to go about figuring out what needs to be done.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope that both you and Chippy get some rest. 
You both certainly had a big day!
I really hope the lump is gone now for good :sickbunny:
You will be busy spoiling your little girl this weekend

Get well Chippy so Daddy can get some rest


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 20, 2008)

So glad to hear that the dr was able to remove the mass. And even happier to know that Chippy has been eating, drinking, and pooping!!!

Praying that she continues to stay well,

~Mary Ellen


----------



## cheryl (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Jim i'm so glad to hear things went well for Chippy

I'm sending lots of continued well wish's for Chippy

Cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2008)

Poor little Chippy looks so vulnerable in tose pics.

Glad that they managed to remove the whole mass - hopefully that means it's gone for good. And great that she's eating/pooping etc.

Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 20, 2008)

Chippy is such a trooper....and she looks so sweet in those pics. Thanks for sending those, Jim.

How is she doing today? And how are you? I hope things settle down for both of you now! 

ray: for Chippy, you and the rest of your household!


----------



## JimD (Jun 20, 2008)

Last night was pretty scary.
She would get better and then start to get shocky again.
It was a long night. 
I think I fell asleep around 3am for an hour or so while I was laying in front of her pen.

She's doing really good today.
I let her out for some runtime and she seemed so much more comfortable....running, binkying, flopping..:bunnybutt:

She's eating like a little pig ....drinking. pooping, & peeing normal too.

The stitches look good....I'm sure it's sore, but not too swollen.

I think we're both happier....and both tired.
She was all flopped-out-snoozy last I saw.....me too pretty soon.

We go to see Dr.C tomorrow afternoon for a followup.


Thanks for all of the support!!
What a great herd this is!!

:group:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad that today was good
..'yes ,I agree, this is a great herd


----------



## Leaf (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope you continue to be blessed in this journey with Chippy.

:rose:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 21, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Last night was pretty scary.
> She would get better and then start to get shocky again.
> It was a long night.
> I think I fell asleep around 3am for an hour or so while I was laying in front of her pen.




You didn't go to bed with her in your arms? She didn't come between you & Mrs D?

Oh my.....all I ask is ... don't tell Art. I think he suspects I only tell him a bunny is sleep so I can snuggle with it in my arms at night...:biggrin2:

I'm glad to see she's doing better....


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2008)

Chiippy is doing very good!!!

DrC was excited about how good the site looked.
He gave her another injection of Baytril.
And we go back to see him on Tuesday.

DrC is a good man....he has a good heart and soul.
And, on top of that.... he's a great vet, too!!!!
I feel truly blessed that I have found someone so compassionate about what they do for people & their pets.

I think I'll just relax for the rest of the day.
Everything that needs to be done, is done.

Leftyover Chinese food for lunch....yummmmmmm.
A bunch of good old movies on the tube...Swiss Family Robinson.....Pollyanna....Parent Trap. With a couple of others in between....Heavyweights.....Journey of Natty Gann.

Got my beer and nachos for later.....

I'm good for the day! :biggrin2:

"Thank You"... to all of my Forum Family .... (aka....*THE HERD !! :bunnydance: *)

And prayers & good thoughts to those in need.


~Jim


----------



## Leaf (Jun 21, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Journey of Natty Gann.


One of my favorites...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 21, 2008)

So glad that Chippy has improved..

so glad that you will have a good day, Jim, sounds like a great way to relax


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You didn't go to bed with her in your arms?
> Oh my.....all I ask is ... don't tell Art. I think he suspects I only tell him a bunny issick so I can snuggle with it in my arms at night...:biggrin2:
> 
> I'm glad to see she's doing better....



Thanks, Peg!
You've got so much going on yourself.
I hope all is going as well with you and yours.
:hug:


I wish Chippy would have let me hold her..., but she's not much of a snugglybun.

I think she understands that I'm trying to do the best for her, though.:nod

Today's vet visit went better. 
She didn't stress as much during the ride...especially the ride home.
Our appointment was for 12pm....we were home by 1pm....and it's a 20 minute ride.
He examined her...gave her a quick jab....talked for a bit....and we were on our way.


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> So glad that Chippy has improved..
> 
> so glad that you will have a good day, Jim, sounds like a great way to relax



:thanks:

Just finished lunch....& the dog is laying on my feet...Does it get any better?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like you are in for a great day of relaxation...which you deserve.

Enjoy your movies, leftover Chinese, and beer & nachos!


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> However, last night I noticed Chippy's hocks had started to develop sores....always a sign that something else is amiss.




Her hocks are starting to heal up nicely!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, Jim....this is the first chance I've had to get on the computer today...at a friend's retirement bash all day.....I'm soooo relieved that Chippy is coming along so well. It sure is an answer to prayer, and it sounds like Dr. C is an answer to prayer as well.

Hope you all have had a relaxing, flopped-out, snoozing kind of day. Take care. 

Continued ray: for Chippy....


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 22, 2008)

Such good news, Jim. Chippy (and her Daddy) are made of strong stuff 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2008)

I am so glad shes doing well. Give her a crasin for me.


----------



## JimD (Jun 23, 2008)

We've got another followup visit tomorrow at 11:15am.
She'll get another injection of Baytril if DrC thinks it warrants it.
I don't think he'll mess with the stitches, yet. They're dissolving, but he said he'd probably need to remove some of them.

Chippy is doing okay.
The surgery site looks good.
Eating/drinking/peeing/pooping....all ok.
Her poops are a little lighter in color than usual, but that may be result of the Baytril.

Tomorrow will be a long day. I'll go to work and then leave to go to the vet. And then I'll go back to work.

oi !


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm so glad she's doing better :biggrin2:.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 23, 2008)

You're a busy guy, Jim 

So glad that she's continuing to do so well.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 24, 2008)

How did it go at the vet today?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't mean to be "knocking" on your door when so many others have been wondering how Chippy is doing? 

Your in my thoughts and hope your both well..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> How did it go at the vet today?


:yeahthat:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How did it go at the vet today?
> ...


:nurse: Waiting to hear also!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Chippy is continueing to improve...but like the others have asked..how did things go at the vet?


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the concern everybody!!

Sorry I didn't update early than this.

The vet says that Chippy is doing very well.
She chewed at the incision a little, but nothing serious. He put a little cream on it and asked us to come back in a week.
He didn't think she needed another injection of Baytril.
No charge for the visit.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2008)

That's the best kind of vet visit - good news, with no problems and free too .

Good girl, Chippy! You are such a little trooper.

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbupGreat news!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 25, 2008)

Great news, Jim! Give Chippy nose-rubs from us!


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2008)

She's been having some weird poops....but that's not really so abnormal.
I think things will settle down as soon as she's healed up completely.

~

And I think we have a spirit bunny around....
Several times when I look down the stairs,I've seen a black or brown bunny running around.
When I get downstairs, I find all of the buns securely locked in their cages.


The other night when I was sitting in the buns' room, I saw a big black bunny run under my chair.
I reached under my chair to grab a bunny tush.....and there was no bunny there.
I thought it was Tootsie.....but she was fast asleep in her pen several feet away.
All the other buns were in there pens.



Tiny?!?:?
Did Buck send you to look after Chippy?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 25, 2008)

Jim - I have been dreaming of Tiny lately - two or three nights in the last week or so. 

Call me strange - but in one dream - he was actually at your place....even though I've never met you nor seen your place. I'll have to pm you later about the dream....it was so weird - I figured it must've been something I ate....


----------



## JimD (Jun 26, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Call me strange - but in one dream - he was actually at your place....



Not so strange.

I wondered where those extra errant poops were coming from!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 26, 2008)

He was leaving Chippy some get well presents!!! 

or helping her get through her surgery!


----------



## JimD (Jun 27, 2008)

She'snot eating and drinking normally....and her hocks look sore again, too.

Some thing's amiss....I just have to figure out what.

Her poops got light colored and somewhat smaller....and proportionately less in amount as compared to her intake.
And, she's peeing and pooping outside of her litter pan a lot.....another sign that something is not right.

The surgery site looks really good...and she hasn't chewed at it any more.

It may have been from the stuff DrC put on her stitches last time we were there.
She had groomed it off by the next day, and it may have upset her tummy.
I can't remember the name, but he explained what it was and that it would notharm her.
But, her GI tract is so sensitive that it may have upset her system.

I'm going down to feed them now, ..... and then I'm going to let Chippy out for some runtime.

Updates to follow...

~Jim


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 27, 2008)

How was runtime, Jim? Thinking of you....Grace


----------



## JimD (Jun 28, 2008)

Chippy had a good run last night.

At first she just came out and laid down. About an hour later she was running around leaving poops and pee all over the carpet. She ate all the little pieces of hay that where laying around the room, too.

Today she seems back to not feeling all that well, though.
I'm keeping a close eye on her.

I just gave her some dandelion greens and she ate them right up.


Now I've got to go feed the dogs and walk them. MrsD is out with her sister for the evening, so I've got the doggy duty.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 30, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Chippy did this weekend. Hope things continue to progress!...Grace


----------



## JimD (Jun 30, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Just checking in to see how Chippy did this weekend. Hope things continue to progress!...Grace



Thanks, Grace.

She's doing okay.

We've got another follow-up visit at the vet tomorrow evening.

The surgery site looks really good...the little fuzzy hairs are starting to grow back in.
It doesn't look like there are any stitches left, but I'll let DrC confirm that.

Her hocks have healed up...that's always a good sign!

For now, everything seems to be improving....and I pray that it continues.

~Jim


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 30, 2008)

We'll keep those healing prayers coming....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2008)

Come on Chippy!ray: Keep doing well, little bugger!


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2008)

I just wanted to update before I turn in for the night.

There's a lot to be said about the power of good thoughts and prayers....

.... and even more to be said about how much it is appreciated by those on the receiving end. :group:...Thank you!!!




Chippy has passed the final exam!!
:woohoo

DrC is very pleased with her condition!:nod

The stitches have all dissolved.
The surgery site has healed nicely.
The little fuzzy fur has started to grow back.
There's no sign of anything reforming.

She even looks better.
Her coat is so smooth and soft...softer than I can remember it ever being.
Her hocks are completely healed, too.

I'm so proud of my little girl!


All is good..:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jul 2, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> And I think we have a spirit bunny around....
> 
> 
> Tiny?!?:?
> Did Buck send you to look after Chippy?






TinysMom* wrote: *


> Buck smiled and said, âYes â there are lots of types of messengers. For instance, there are some bunnies that are sad and long to come to the bridge but we know theyâre going to get well and it is too soon. So we send someone over to tell them that theyâve got to fight. We tell them to hold on and that theyâll cross the bridge later on â¦ when the time is right.â




Do they sometimes appear to the buuny slaves, too?

Because,I think I almost tripped over him last night.

Maybe he was telling me that Chippy would be ok?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2008)

Jim that is wonderful news about Chippy, I'm so relieved. Good going Chippy! Give her a kiss from me.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2008)

Tell you what - I'll write it into one of the stories....how Tiny gets so involved talking to a bunny that he gets stepped on...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 2, 2008)

So glad that Chippy is doing well...get a good night's sleep, Jim! You deserve it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

This is just wonderful news! 

Did they do a biopsy?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 2, 2008)

I am soooo pleased to hear this news, Jim. I am so relieved that Chippy has got the ' all clear'. Now, just sit back and chill!!!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> All is good..:biggrin2:


All is Well. :clapping::yahoo::highfive:

Now where is the new toy?


----------



## JimD (Jul 4, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > All is good..:biggrin2:
> ...









:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 5, 2008)

So glad to hear the good report on Chippy. Hope things continue to go well for her and you.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## JimD (Jul 9, 2008)

Just a "good news" update :biggrin2:

Chippy is doing really well!!

It's so good to see her back to her ol' self again.

She greeted me this morning with her "running-around-with-the-blankie-on-my-head" dance.
I laughed until I cried....felt good.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome news!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 9, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Just a "good news" update :biggrin2:
> 
> Chippy is doing really well!!
> 
> ...


So, where's the picture of that??? 

Great news that Chippy is back to her silly self 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 10, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JimD wrote: *
> ...



Thank goodness for the continued good news!

I just have to make a funny. When I first got this for my first bun? Yep, had a song:biggrin2:.

Flipp and Toss Carrot! Make up your own tones, hee.


----------



## Jenk (Jul 10, 2008)

Jim, I'm so glad that things are looking up for Chippy.  I'm curious, though: How far is this great vet from you? (You'd mentioned that the drive/cost was worth the trip.)

*JimD wrote: *


> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > and your wife sounds just like my husband
> ...


It's funny how spouses can be sometimes....My husband grumbles about the vet bills, which have become overwhelming. We've spent thousands of dollars since I've been out of work (since this past Jan.). And we see no signs of a break, especially now that our cat's been having issues, too. 

A few days ago, to my surprise, my hubby commented about the pets getting whatever testing is necessary. I wasn't prepared for it and had to do a double-take. I didn't say anything, though I smiled (on the inside).


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 10, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just a "good news" update :biggrin2:
> ...


:yeahthat: Does your camera have a video function?


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2008)

It's back..... :sigh:

I'll be calling DrC tomorrow to make an appointment.


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2008)

I realized there was something amiss when Tootsie crawled into my lap and did kind of a DBF, and then nudged me for pets....she's never done this before.
She kept looking a Chippy.
I think she's trying to comfort me, and let me know she's there for me.
She's so attentive of the other buns....so matronly.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, Jim...I'm so...

Just don't know what to say...

So sorry this is recurring. You and Chippy are in our thoughts and prayers.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG ,Jim , what a disappointment when she was doing so well .
What's happening?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I realized there was something amiss when Tootsie crawled into my lap and did kind of a DBF, and then nudged me for pets....she's never done this before.
> She kept looking a Chippy.
> I think she's trying to comfort me, and let me know she's there for me.
> She's so attentive of the other buns....so matronly.


Oh no.....Jim please keep us updated. 

Am I correct that this is the third time its shown up? Or the fourth?

I'll be praying and sending lots of good thoughts your way..


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh No. I can't believe it, when she was doing so well too . Bless Tootsie, looking out for her pals.

I wonder what this darn thing is, when it just keeps coming back, no matter what. I bet the Dr is pretty upset too. Is Chippy her usual self, still?

Keeping you in my prayers.

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jul 15, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear this, Jim. Especially when she has been doing so well. 

Was the vet sure it was a cyst and not an abscess?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh geez not again.

FYI, a coworker at my last job had a similar problem on his leg. For some reason he gets sterile cysts in the same spot. The doctors drain it and sometimes put in a drain to keep the fluids from building up and eventually it goes away for a while.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 15, 2008)

I was thinking along the same lines as Haley
sounds like abscess behavior


----------



## JimD (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.

She's eating, drinking, pooping and peeing normally.
Last night she ran the Bunny 500 and did nonstop binkies for a couple of hours....wore me out just watching her.

I haven't talked to DrC yet, but I'm sure he'll see her tomorrow or the next day.
And I'm sure he'll be as dismayed as I am.
We were both so pleased with the the way the surgery seemed to resolve the problem.

The lump is really soft and squishy this time. Each time it's been different.
It seemed to form in less than a week, and got large quickly.
This will be the third time it's formed.

She behaves very well at the vet's, but I know it's a lot of stress on her.
She doesn't like the ride, or the carrier either.
She's a strong little bunny, and is otherwise in good condition.
But, she's not a youngster...4+ years.
I'm worried .....well, just worried.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish there were words that could convey what all of us here feel. We are here for you, Jim.
~Mary Ellen


----------



## JimD (Jul 16, 2008)

DrC isn't in today.....unless it's an emergency.
We're not at emergency status.

They said we could bring her in tomorrow, but we would most likely have to wait until DrC could squeeze us in.
They remembered Chippy from the last time and agreed that the wait might be too stressful for her.
So we're going in on Friday and they're going to see her after regular office visits....at 1:45pm...which is actually during DrC's surgery hours.

She's still acting normal..... despite the lump.
If she starts to go downhill before then, I'm supposed call anytime 24/7 and they'll have me come right in.....even if it's the middle of the night.
Now, how many vets do that?? DrC is the bestest!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 16, 2008)

Dr C sounds awesome! I have nothing to add except that I am hoping that Chippy is gonna be ok.

ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 16, 2008)

You are super great rabbit dad, Jim, and I have to say that I realize the kind of stress that this creates in a person. 
I'm really sorry that you have to go through all of this....

and Chippy too....


----------



## JimD (Jul 17, 2008)

Chippy is doing okay.

She had a really good runtime last night....2 hours of the Binky 500.
Tootsie got the other half of the room, and seemed to be quite entertained by the little white blur of a bun.

I keep checking to see if the lump has magicaly dissappeared...but it's still there.
I don't think it's gotten any bigger, and it's still soft & squishy....not hard like last time.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 18, 2008)

How'd it go today, Jim?

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jul 18, 2008)

Chippy had her vet visit today.
She was a very good girl.

As hot as it was today....98F....she did really well with the ride there and back.
We had to wait about an hour in the office, too. 
She seemed more relaxed and was curious about the other animals....she kept poking her nose out of the carrier.

I took a couple of small water bottles that I had frozen, and put them in socks (like heated rice). One on each side of her while in the carrier and in the exam room helped to keep her cooled down.

DrC did another large needle aspiration.
It was clear fluid again. No indication of abscess or infection.
No charge for the visit. 
I'll have to donate something to his shelter. "Mr. Mugg" (my pocket change cup) has about $20 that I'll give them on my next visit.

We go back in a week for a follow-up.

The consensus is that this is a benign sterile cyst of some sort that will probably become a chronic condition, and it will most likely reform and need to be drained on an ongoing basis.

:sigh:


----------



## Jenk (Jul 18, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Chippy had her vet visit today.
> She was a very good girl.
> 
> DrC did another large needle aspiration.
> ...


Good girl, Chippy!

Admittedly, I'm stuck on the fact that you weren't charged anything. I'm charged for the bazillion-and-one vet visits that I've made (mostly for Zoe)....And every-other visit is charged as a first-time visit (meaning a higher price), even if it's for the same issue as usual (digestive-related).


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2008)

if they can drain the cyst periodically and not do surgery ..that's doesn't seem too bad. 
All I can say is it could be worse. ....although all of this is really stressful for both Chippy and you, Jim :hug:


----------



## JimD (Jul 29, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> We go back in a week for a follow-up.
> 
> The consensus is that this is a benign sterile cyst of some sort that will probably become a chronic condition, and it will most likely reform and need to be drained on an ongoing basis.
> 
> :sigh:








... it's back already.

we've got the first vet appointment on saturday.... 8am.

it's soft and squishy,....but it's starting to take up more and more of her chest area.

i'm going to discuss the possibilty of putting in some kind of drain.
it would need to be covered by some sort of collar....

i'm thinking that something mentioned by one of our members might be doable....

~jim



***thank you Djakartafor posting about the collar.

and, thank you Haleyfor starting a "thread in progress" about the collar. ***

i tried to put the link in, but it wouldn't let me... :?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 29, 2008)

That's too bad ..Jimbut at least it's not a bacerial infection
just non-ending draining it out


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, that's come back quickly .

This is so frustrating, and must be wearing you and Chippy out. I hope some kind of drain can be worked out!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2008)

There were times last night that Chippy's breathing seemed to be labored.
But then the next minute she'd be breathing normally again.

It was like she was taking deeper & faster breaths.
It didn't sound like she was wheezing....but I was a little nervous about getting my face too close to the "sharp pointed teeth and nasty long razor-sharp claws". 

I'm concerned that the lump may be putting pressure on her chest, or causing the skin to stretch tight....making it hard for her to breathe.

We've got a vet visit at 8am tomorrow to check the lump.....again.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 1, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm concerned that the lump may be putting pressure on her chest, or causing the skin to stretch tight....making it hard for her to breathe.
> 
> We've got a vet visit at 8am tomorrow to check the lump.....again.


Please give Chippy some extra pets and kisses from me. I'm sending positive vibes her way and pray that tomorrow's visit results in some definitive answers. ray: (I know how frustrating it is to have cyclical pet health issues and no discernable answers. ) 

:bestwishes:and extra :hearts:to Chippy and your family.


----------



## Haley (Aug 1, 2008)

Im so sorry she isnt well, Jim. Let us know how she does at her appt. I know how frightening it is when they have a problem that never seems to end. 

Prayers for Chippy (and hugs for Jim)

Haley

PS. Only Mods can see the Threads in Progress..Im working on it


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Chippy isn't doing well. We're certainly keep her and you in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 1, 2008)

Thinking of Chippy ray:and prayers for you too.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor Chippy and poor Jim for having to go through all this....my thought's are right along there with you Jim...and i'm thinking of you and Chippy.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 1, 2008)

How are you both doing Jim?,..this sounds as if it is taking on another dimension that isn't so positive. 

It also is possible that there is another separate issue non-related to the lump
onder:ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Jim....its gonna take forever for 8 am to get here.....

Please update us as soon as possible -I'll be praying for y'all.


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the good thoughts and prayers.

I let her out for a few hours of runtime after dinner.

The night beforewe go to the vet, I like to give her some blankies and towels that we'll be using. That way she gets some "comfort" scents on them.
Tonight she dug & fluffed them for at least and hour....and had a whole conversation with herself to boot.
She ran and binkied a little..... and flopped a lot.

I got her carrier out to clean it and she thumped me off until I was done.
Good thing Froot Loops make a great peace offering.

I know she knows that were going to see DrC.
She's not happy.
But she's not comfortable either....and her breathing just isn't right somehow.
And I'm sure she can feel how concerned I am ....no matter how hard I try to hide it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Jim, best of luck, hopefully not the worst news at the vet.ray:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 2, 2008)

Thinking of Chippy and you...waiting for news....


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 2, 2008)

ray:


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2008)

I only got about 4 hours sleep and then overslept.

Luckily I had prepared stuff last night so everything woulld be ready.

We made it to vet on time......only to find that DrC was not scheduled for visits today.
The vet on duty was very nice and apologized, but said that she hadn't treated rabbits in almost 20 years.
She offered to examine Chippy and give her opinion.

I should have just rescheduled and left, but I said she could check Chippy over.
She started talking cancerous-tumor-mass-abcsess-growth-internal-spreading.....and then I stopped listening.
As if I weren't worried enough.

We're rescheduled to see DrC on monday at 5pm.

It's going to be a loooong weekend.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 2, 2008)

*:hug:JimD wrote: *


> I only got about 4 hours sleep and then overslept.
> 
> We're rescheduled to see DrC on monday at 5pm.
> 
> It's going to be a loooong weekend.


I'm sorry about the timing of Dr. C's schedule. At least you've a somewhat early appointment to see her (vs. having to wait until mid-week or later). 

I'm sending Chippy more positive vibes and mental hugs. ray: :hug:

I've had stretches of time like that myself; I tend to work myself into fits for bouts of time and feel like I might just crawl outta my own skin. :shock: Right now, I also face the possibility of my first (and only) cat having a fatal illness and understand the concern that the recent vet visit likely put into you. 

Please try to not focus on the vet's litany of possible diagnoses. I've heard it said that if you put too much stock into what a medical pro. says, you're more likely to give strength tohis/her words;thus, giving more "power" (in a manner of speaking) to the possible illness. So please focus on Chippy's positive (more normal) behaviors this weekend, and give her lots of extra pets and kisses. :hearts:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a vet x-ray my older dog's abdomen and tell me that she had a huge growth and needed immediate surgery

I was devastated and went for a second opinion crying my eyes out. 

Thw 2nd vet did an x-ray and said that the" mass" wasnothing more than the shadow of her kidneys lying on top of each other. 
There wasn't any tumor and the 2nd vet was right.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 2, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I had a vet x-ray my older dog's abdomen and tell me that she had a huge growth and needed immediate surgery
> 
> I was devastated and went for a second opinion crying my eyes out.
> 
> ...


_Wow_. I'd be pretty nervous after receiving the second opinion, knowing that the first vet is practicing medicine _(p__racticing _being the operative word). Holy cow! How can a vet not know how to properly read an x-ray? That's _very_ concerning....


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm really not putting too much stock into what this vet said.

It was the same conversation that DrC had with me before he did the following:

​

[align=left]*~* X-ray that showed no internal invasion. no attachment, no decernable mass.

*~* Aspiration that collected only clearfluid,and lab biopsy thatreported itas benign and no bacterial infection present.

*~* Surgical removal that revealed an encapsulment ofmulitple content... mostly clear liquid with a small nucleus that might have been beginning to get infected....no abcsess, though.[/align]

[align=left]*~* Upon reforming, he did another aspiration that was clear fluid.[/align]​His concensus is, that it's some kind of chronic sterile cyst and may require regular draining.

I'm inclined to agree with him.

In every other respect, Chippy is acting quite normal.
And I think her long runtime last night helped a lot.... as her breathing has been much better since then.
Maybe she just needed to stretch things out and clear her lungs with a good run.

~Jim



On a sidenote:

I was planning on doing the bunnie room clean-up today, but I think I'll just clean up the scattered hay and change litter pans this evening. I'll do clean-up tomorrow.
Right now it's thunderstorming and my street is flooded.....luckily I got the pool cleaned before it started.
I have a doggy wrapped around each ankle....they hate the thunder.
I'm having lunch, watching some TV,and then maybe taking an afternoon nap.


----------



## Ofelia (Aug 4, 2008)

How are you holding up Jim?

I have read most of the last few pages, but will read it all in more detail asap.

You sound exhausted.

How is everything going?

Sigh....I hope some relief will come soon my friend. Have missed you and all your bunners terribly much and its harder now to know that while I was away, you have been up to so much concern over her health.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and Chippy today. Let us know what the vet has to say. ray:


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of you both as well! Ooh the stress our bunnies put us through!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 4, 2008)

onder:ray:hope all goes well....


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 4, 2008)

Thinking of you today, Chippy and Jim. ray:


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers and well wishes your way.ray: Let us know how the appt goes..


----------



## Jenk (Aug 4, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm really not putting too much stock into what this vet said.
> 
> It was the same conversation that DrC had with me before he did the following:





> His concensus is, that it's some kind of chronic sterile cyst and may require regular draining.
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with him.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of you and Chippy, hoping that the visit bringsyou both more relief.ray: Please let us know what Dr. C. said about/did for sweet lil' Chippy today.


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2008)

DrC isn't too concerned with the whole thing.

He aspirated the cyst again and got only clear fluid.
He said we may have to drain it several times until the tissues start to adhere back together.
He put some kind steroid in it and wants to see us in a week.

And once again he didn't charge me.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 4, 2008)

Squidz and I were looking through the forum and I showed him your thread..he pretty much concurred that it was most likely a recurring cyst as well, and thought the other vet was not only daft, but pretty insensitive to go talking about cancer and stuff without being familiar with your case..

I just logged into get your update, and even questioned Peg about it on the phone earlier.. been praying for you guys..

Z


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 4, 2008)

that sounds really good..too bad about the other vet 

and his insensitive comments


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2008)

That's a relief, Jim. I know it's tiring and frustrating, but at least it hasn't turned into something more serious - despite what the other vet said :X

Hugs to you and Chippy

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.

Chippy'sacting like she's a lot more comfortable.

I think if DrC can keep the cyst drained it will give the tissues a better chance of healing.
He doesn't want me to wait for it to get too big before I bring her in.
Makes sense to me.

The trip back and forth to the vet really stresses her, though.
Today she was breathing so fast.....Can bunnys hyperventilate??
It was really starting to scare me.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 5, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> DrC isn't too concerned with the whole thing.
> 
> He aspirated the cyst again and got only clear fluid.
> He said we may have to drain it several times until the tissues start to adhere back together.
> ...


That seems like pretty good news about Chippy, to me!  

Where can I find a vet who doesn't charge me for _every_ flippin' visit? :?


----------



## JimD (Aug 5, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> Where can I find a vet who doesn't charge me for _every_ flippin' visit? :?



DrC is one in a million!!

We got both of our dogs from a local rescue and they use him for their vet.
I'm just lucky that he also treats all kinds of exotics....they even had a wallaby there one day. 

My previous vet charged me for every visit...even follow-up from surgery was charged.
When Binky pulled her stitches out after an abscess removal, they charged me for an office visit....and all they did was clean the wound. They didn't even put her collar back on until I asked them to.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 6, 2008)

How's dear Chippy doing today? And how are you holding up, Jim? Thinking of all of you!


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2008)

Just an update.

Chippy is doing well. 
She's always a little out of sorts for a couple of days after a vet visit, but is usually back to normal pretty quick.
Eating, drinking, pooping, and peeing is all normal now.

I can feel the cyst slowly reforming. It's been 3 days since DrC aspirated it.
We go back for a follow-up next Tuesday the 12th.

I've been giving her 2 - 3 hours of runtime every night......making it a very long night for me and not getting to bed before midnight. ***yawn***
Routinely, I feed them around 7p....waterbottles get filled too.....
...next, the litter pans get changed every other night around 8, and takes about an hour.... 
....then everybunny gets hay....
....THEN we can have some runtime while I launder the bunny blankies.

We sometimes sing a modified version of The Tigger Song ...

"A wonderful thing is Chippy;
Chippy's a wonderful thing.
Hertop's made out of rubber,
Herbottom's made out of springs.
She'sbouncy, bouncy, bouncy, bouncy,
fun, fun, fun, fun, fun.
The most wonderful thing aboutChippy is:
She'sthe only one!" 
:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 7, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> We sometimes sing a modified version of The Tigger Song ...
> 
> "A wonderful thing is Chippy;
> Chippy's a wonderful thing.
> ...


LOL! I hope you do the Tigger dance too 

Glad to hear she's OK, but not that the lump is reforming already 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> LOL! I hope you do the Tigger dance too





..... more of a bunnie dance....... :bunnydance:



LuvaBun* wrote: *


> Glad to hear she's OK, but not that the lump is reforming already





DrC said that it may reform several times.
He wants me to bring her in before it gets to big so he can try to reduce the size of the pocket that the cyst is leaving....giving the surrounding tissues a better chance to heal and adhere.


----------



## JimD (Aug 12, 2008)

Chippy had another visit to the vet today.

She wasNOT happy!
She bit and scratched both me and DrC.
She didn't want to be touched/poked/prodded....(who does?).
FAGGITABOUT taking her temp!

The cyst had reformed and now has somewhat of a more solid core.
DrC drained it again and injected steroids.
Our next visit is in 3 weeks... unless it starts to reform before then.

And again... no charge for the visit.

It getting harder to have to make her go through all of these vet visits, but we really don't have much of a choice.
She hates the whole "V-E-T" thing.
She hates the ride.
She hates the wait.
She hates the exam and whatever they have to do.
She hates me afterwards.

Thank goodnessthere's Froot Loops!...especially yellow and green ones!
They make a good peace offering.

She's doing okay otherwise.
Eating, drinking, pooping, & peeing; all normal.
She loves runtime.
She looks good.
She just needs to fight this thing off.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 13, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> It getting harder to have to make her go through all of these vet visits, but we really don't have much of a choice.
> She hates the whole "V-E-T" thing.
> She hates the ride.
> She hates the wait.
> ...


My rabbits feel the same after their bazillion vet visits. My cat has also become _very_ jaded about seeing the vet--_any_ vet. He used to be well-behaved and curious during visits; no more. Now he growls and even screams at anyone who tries to stick him with any medical instrument.


> She's doing okay otherwise.
> Eating, drinking, pooping, & peeing; all normal.
> She loves runtime.
> She looks good.
> She just needs to fight this thing off.


ray:


----------



## Leaf (Aug 13, 2008)

How are YOU holding up through all of this?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 13, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> The trip back and forth to the vet really stresses her, though.
> Today she was breathing so fast.....Can bunnys hyperventilate??
> It was really starting to scare me.



My Muffin breathes really fast when she's scared too--like when we were first bonding her and Tony. I don't know if bunnies can hyperventilate, but holding them on the nape of the neck, and softly talking to them should calm them down a bit.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 13, 2008)

a few of my rabbits make little gasps when they are very frightened and breathing quickly. I think it's normal.

poor Chippy


----------



## JimD (Aug 13, 2008)

Chippy didn't have much of an appetite at dinner tonight.
She seemed more interested in hay.
I picked out some hay that was okay, and gave it to her. 
Most of the bag I have is brown with a lot of root stuff. 
The BunnyBale should be here soon.

To be honest....I'm think I'm starting to feel a bit worn thin.
I'm spendinga lotof my time worrying about Chippy, and I'm not watching the others the way I should be....or myself either.

I'm no good for them if I'm not on top of my gameplan.
More sleep...better diet...less stressing about the little stuff.....starting tonight.
Time for me to force myself to log off and get some sleep.....:bed:

.......right after I check the rest of the Forum.:lookaround


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope you're asleep now, Jim, but I wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and the buns, especially Chippy. Take care!


----------



## Jenk (Aug 14, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> ...I'm starting to feel a bit worn thin. I'm spendinga lotof my time worrying about Chippy, and I'm not watching the others the way I should be....or myself either.


You and I have morphed, I fear.Such stress and lack of sleep over bun issues havealso caused me to utter a very similar phrase: I feel worn thin.



> I'm no good for them if I'm not on top of my gameplan. More sleep...better diet...less stressing about the little stuff.....starting tonight..



I spoke with my mom yesterday; shewarned me that overworrying about my pets' health does nothing for me and, in the long run, doesn't benefit them. She encouraged me to return to the workforce, despite my fears of not having enough time to get my girls to the vet, if need be. But as my mom pointed out: If things fall apart financially for my hubby and I, they _still_ wouldn't make it to the vet's. I must conceed her point.


----------



## JimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Chippy hardly touched her pellets from last night.
She ate the dried papaya, sunflower seeds, and eagerly accepted a Frooty Loop before I tucked them in for the night.
It looked like she had eaten some hay, but the pellets were untouched.
She drank some water, and pooped & peed a little.

This morning she turned her nose up at breakfast.
Wouldn't even go for a Frooty Loop.
She nibbled a little hay and drank a little water.
When I left for work, her food bowl remained untouched.

It hasn't been quite 24 hrs, so I'm not overly concerned about a GI issue yet.
She's done this many times before and usually is back to normal in a day or two.

She's acting like she's uncomfortable and doesn't want me touching her either.
I wonder if she's somehow in some pain from the last procedure at the vet.
Or maybe the injected steroids upset her tummy a little....which should only be a temporary thing.

I hope I get home tonight and find an empty food bowl, a full litter pan, and a happy bouncing bunny.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 14, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Jenk (Aug 14, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> (Chippy's)done this many times before and usually is back to normal in a day or two.
> 
> She's acting like she's uncomfortable and doesn't want me touching her either.
> I wonder if she's somehow in some pain from the last procedure at the vet.
> ...


ray:

You know your Chippy very well;if she surpasses her typical "don't-touch-me" period, I know that you'll kick things into high gear for her well-being.

During Zoe'sfollow-up vet visit last night (after her Zoom-Groom/stasis ordeal), the vetpalpitated her gut extra thoroughly. I initially worried when I saw _very _little poop in her litter box this morning (and becauseshe seemeduncomfy/less hungry).

She's now pooping and eating more;I figurethat she was feeling more sensitive frombeing palpitated. And I'llbet that you're right about Chippy's recent vet visit being the cause of a temporary change in her behavior.

Come on, Chippy girl! Cheer up, feel better and wolf down that yummy food!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 14, 2008)

C'mon Chippy...we want to hear about that empty food bowl, and a full litter pan!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh Chippy, you are such a worry to us all .

I think you could be right in the steroids perhaps upsetting her stomach. Hopefully,it will be short term, and her food dish will be empty tonight.

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 14, 2008)

How's she doing, Jim? 

I worry about that girl!


----------



## JimD (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.

I should have an update for all yous in about a hour.
I hate being here at work and not knowing how she's doing.

I also forgot to mention that Binkie escaped her pen this morning without me knowing, and was on the loose for about an hour.......terrorizing the other buns I'm sure.
Chippy gets VERY upset if another bun gets let out for runtime.....as she thinks it's her exclusive right....little diva that she is.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 14, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I hate being here at work and not knowing how she's doing.


You ought use my idea (sincemy hubby won't go for it :X): Get a bunny (web) cam; that way, you cancheck on Chippy's movementa few times a day. (Most employers won't support theiremployees viewingcute bunnersonline;but if you could sneak a quick view to see if she's been lying in a relaxed, or pained, position, you'd likelyfeel more informed.)


----------



## JimD (Aug 14, 2008)

When I got home the first thing I did was check on Chippy.
She was in her litter pan, so I left her alone.
20 minutes later she was still in her litter pan.
When she finally did get out, it was obvious that she's peeing....but not pooping a whole lot. But a little poop is better than none.

She drank some waterandate some hay during the day.
She ate ALL of the dried papaya.....but didn't touch the rolled oats....and ate very few pellets.

She's nibbling on hay right now and took half of a Frootsy Loop.

She HATES me!
She tries to nip me every time I stick my hand in her cage.

She's got till tommorow to snap out of this, otherwise I'll start home treatments for stasis.


----------



## JimD (Aug 14, 2008)

No "dinner dance" tonight. 

She's really not feeling very good.

I'm starting to get worried.

Her belly feels okay (got nipped)
The "nose-to-tail" inspection didn't result in anything (other than getting nipped again)
However, she was especially sensitive to me feeling around the cyst/lump area (BIG nip).
She turned her nose up to supper (and tried to nip me again)
I cleaned out the old hay from her pen and gave her new hay (got nipped for that, too)

I have to change litter pans now, and then I'll see if she wants to run around a bit.

....right after I go put some neosporin and bandages on my fingers.
Is tequila considered an antiseptic?

Updates to follow.

~Jim

***praying for the strength to see us both though this***


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh no. Prayers for you and Chippy ray:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 14, 2008)

The papaya is a good thing! and some hay... maybe that will be enough to get things moving along!

Poor Chippy - and you! I know the nipping just adds insult to injury!

:hug:


----------



## JimD (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I may be losing her.

She's like a ragdoll.


----------



## JimD (Aug 14, 2008)

She's in the run right now and I'm trying to get her up and moving around.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm thinking of you and Chippy. Come on Chippy...hang in there! ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 15, 2008)

C'mon, Chippy! Perk on up and do your dinner dance!!arty0002:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 15, 2008)

Can you hand feed her some herbs?(Without losing your hand?) Parsley is a good appetite stimulant. 

Is there an actual wound there? Is it hot? 

Do you have pain meds for her? 



sas ray:


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2008)

It's like she's going into some kind of shock.
She's okay one minute...and totaly out of it the next.

She seems comforted by the warm blankets from the dryer.
She drank a lot just a bit ago on her own.

She's like a grumpy old horse with colic.., but I've been able to keep her moving when needed.

I'm off to the backyard with a torch to see if I can find some dandelion greens.
It's almost midnight...the neighbors will think I'm daft!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 15, 2008)

Remind me.. Is she on antibiotics? 

I hate it when they look 'shocky'. 

(And the neighbors will KNOW you're daft). 



sas ray:


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 15, 2008)

Come on Chippy! Thinking of you guys now - hoping for the best.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh no. How is she now Jim? Do you have an emergency vet open that can give her sub q's?

Keep her warm like you're doing. Got any pain meds in case she's in pain?

ray:Hard!


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2008)

I was able to find a good handfull of greens, and Chippy ate at least a half dozen good size leaves.
I had to hand feed them for the first few, but then she ate the rest on her own.
She drank a bunch of water...nibbled on some hay....pooped & peed all over the run...and then flopped.

She's looking better, but very very tired.

Maybe a reaction to the steroids?

She's got access to the run for as long as I can stay with her.
I hooked up the laptop so I can use it in the bunny room.
I put my bedroll down in the run, and Chippy's made herself rather comfy on my pillow.

It's gonna be a looong night.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, thank goodness, Jim, I was so worried. Glad to hear she's eating/drinking on her own, great sign!

Come on, Chippy! Stay feelin good for Dad!

I've not used any steriods, but, sure, I would think it could be.

Thinking of you guys.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh Jim, this is so scarey .

Praying hard for you and Chippy ray:

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stick with her Jim, I'm sure she is getting "ALOT" of strength from you being there. Wish we could all hold a big 'ol slumber party with Chippy right now so that he would know we were all championing you both - but will do so from my home to yours!


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2008)

She seems to be resting comfortably for now.

I gotta get some sleep, too.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Best of luck, Jim with Chippy! Keep us posted.ray:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim,you and Chippy are in my thought's

:hug:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I'm glad you're doing your best to take care of yourself while going through this. It's so hard to not obsess in these situations! 

Prayers for both of you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Thinking of you guys, Jim! Hope Chippy is okay.:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2008)

How's Chippy? I'm so worried about you guys.ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh Gosh, Jim! I know you must have been frantic last night. I hope she's done well overnight and both of you got a bit of rest. 

Jim, you are so kind hearted and caring towards your bunnies..... it really warms my heart to know you were there for her all night on the bed-roll and even shared it with her! (well, she shared it with her! )

I'm thinking of both of you and praying for her to return to good health.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim,

I wasn't online last night and am so sorry that I've not remained up-to-speed regarding Chippy's situation. 

I am worried for the both of you, but I know she'll pull through if the Universe deems it right. I also know that your presence lends her strength and that the two of you share an amazing bond. 

I'm keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. ray: Please tell (yes, verbalize) to Chippy that she has a whole arsenal of RO members' pulling for her full recovery and that we, too, send her our love. :hearts: (There's no such thing as _too_ much love. )


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 15, 2008)

How is Chippy today? ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2008)

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2008)

Greetings!!!

Chippy's doing much better!

It was a long night and I thank *eveyone* for keeping me company.

I finally went to sleep arounf 3:30am....after I was sure Chippy was resting comfortably.
I had to get up at 5:30a to go to work, but woke up with such a nasty headache that I decided to call in and take the day off.

Chippy did a half-hearted "breakfast dance".... it was more interest than I've seen from her in 2 days!!
She ate 2 pieces of papaya and then went back to resting.

I took a bunch of Tylenol and crashed for another6 hours.
When I got up I found Chippy eating hay, she had eating most of her breakfast, drank some water, peed, ....
AND THERE WAS A SMALL PILE OF POOPS IN HER LITTER PAN!!!!

I think she's going to be okay and I'm checking on her often to make sure.
I'm not sure why or what happened.....but it sure was an intense ordeal for both of us.

I took a few pics last night....

Chippy-gurl suggled in warm blankies..









Fluffin' Daddy's bed....








The "Slumber Party"...


----------



## Jenk (Aug 15, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Chippy's doing much better!
> 
> When I got up I found (her) eating hay, she had eating most of her breakfast, drank some water, peed, ....
> AND THERE WAS A SMALL PILE OF POOPS IN HER LITTER PAN!!!!


:bunnydance::yahoo:arty:

I'm amused by the third photo, Jim. There are bunnies _everywhere_! Wish I could have such a slumber party! Heck, I wish that I could handle so many bunnies, but my heart might give out from their medical scares. :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 15, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> The "Slumber Party"...


Oh Jim - aren't slumber parties fun? The only thing seems to be - the bunnies like to hog the bed since its something new...

The night before we rushed Tiny to the vet - I slept on the floor on the dog's bed and he slept in the crook of my arms. Well - I ATTEMPTED to sleep - I was petting him and every time I'd start to nod off - he'd start nudging me - and if that didn't work - he'd nip at me.

I found bunnies don't make the best bed-partners...they want to hog the bed and get all the attention sometimes.

Gotta share my photos as the memories still make me smile...










I know right now you're probably wiped out from not sleeping much - but Jim - some night you'll look back on last night - and smile at the memory of your slumber party with Chippy. Just be warned...the other bunnies may want to have a slumber party now too!


----------



## Haley (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim, just wanted to say Ive been thinking of you and Chippy. Ive been so busy this week that I havent had time to post much but you and Chippy have been in my prayers.

Shes so lucky to have such a devoted daddy


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't tell you how relieved I am to hear that Chippy is eating and pooping . Also pleased that you took the day off to catch up with some much needed rest.

It could have been a reaction to the steroids, and now (hopefully) has passed.

Thinking of you guys.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim, I'm so glad to hear Chippy is feeling better today. I can relate to you about sleeping near your babies. Chris and I have been taking turns sleeping in the family room with Buttercup.

Gosh you are so lucky that you can have all your Bunnies in one room, mine are all over the house (just ask Haley she saw how and where they live). Mine would kill each other or for sure the bonded pairs would become unbonded.

Susan


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2008)

I 'm so glad ,Jim, that you and Chippy made it through the night and that she's better 
what a rough time both of you have had


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh Jim - aren't slumber parties fun? The only thing seems to be - the bunnies like to hog the bed since its something new...
> 
> The night before we rushed Tiny to the vet - I slept on the floor on the dog's bed and he slept in the crook of my arms. Well - I ATTEMPTED to sleep - I was petting him and every time I'd start to nod off - he'd start nudging me - and if that didn't work - he'd nip at me.
> 
> ...



Last night Chippy started out sleeping on the carpet, but it didn't take long for her to join me in my bed.
She really didn't want to cuddle, but wanted to be close.

I took the day off of work today and got some much needed sleep.
I actually feel pretty good after last night events.

Chippy's in her run right now giving me a look like she's waiting for us to have another sleep-over.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 16, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Chippy's in her run right now giving me a look like she's waiting for us to have another sleep-over.


So what's stopping you from having another one?  Live a little. (And by "live a little," I mean thatyou and Chippy shouldenjoy some additionalwell-deserved rest.) 

:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Gotta share my photos as the memories still make me smile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must have something to do with setting up our own sleeping accomodations within their space. 

Those pics of Tiny are so bittersweet.

I miss having Tiny around the Forum so much....I can't imaginethe empty heartspaceyou feel.

Tootsie reminds me of him sometimes....but she's much more reserved in showing her feelings.
However...I could tell she was very concerned about what was going on with Chippy.

(((hugs)))
~Jim


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 16, 2008)

*JimD wrote:*


> It must have something to do with setting up our own sleeping accomodations within their space.
> 
> Those pics of Tiny are so bittersweet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim - I really wasn't trying to hijack your thread - but reading how you slept w/ Chippy and pulled her through the night - reminded me of my night w/ Tiny and how I pulled him through - at least for that one night...

I know y'all are gonna think me crazy- but the night Chippy was so bad - I was yelling at Tiny ....not that he was here. But I was going, "Tiny...you're NOT taking Chippy. You're not. You took New Hope - that was ok....but you're NOT taking Chippy..".

So then I went to something more productive....I started praying.

I don't know though - with rabbits that I care about a lot - if they cross - I tend to think of Tiny being there to help them. It may not be true - but it gives me peace.

But switching it back to Chippy....I'm really glad she made it through - I think her bond w/ you and having you there gave her the will to live...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Jim, they're wonderful!

I'm so glad Chippy is doing better!:hug::bunnydance:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 18, 2008)

Just got back from vacation and am checking up on everyone! I'm sooo glad that Chippy is coming along.....when I read that you thought you were losing her, I started to cry....she's giving us such a fright! Jim, you are the most awesome bunny-daddy ever! How's our girl doing today? And how are you doing? We'll look forward to updates when you are able!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 18, 2008)

Jim, I think Chippy is working to get her _Daddy _to stay home with her more! 

I'm so glad she's ok. Tell her she's gonna give us heart failure if she doesn't keep pooping and eating! 

I love to put the bunnies on a blanket and lay down with them. Infact, we took Tony on my bed yesterday and he was all snuggly and warm with Lexi and fell asleep. If I give them their own soft beds tho, they pee on them. :?

I hope you are feeling better now also.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 18, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm so glad (Chippy's) ok. Tell her she's gonna give us heart failure if she doesn't keep pooping and eating!


Between my two bunners, Chippy and Sass, I think that I'm already experiencing heart failure....:?


> If I give (my bunnies) their own soft beds tho, they pee on them. :?


That would figure. :biggrin2: I'm lucky that Emma never pees in her bed. ButZoe does occasionally"dribble" on hers. Even worse, Zoe "grooms" her bed daily. (She'll stretch out on her size and lazily lick on it. Bizarre bun...)



> I hope you(Jim)are feeling better now also.



Ditto. One of us members with a health-challenged bun should at least breathe semi-regularly.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 18, 2008)

Jenk, Bo grooms his water dish.......


----------



## Jenk (Aug 18, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jenk, Bo grooms his water dish.......


_LOL!!!_

Zoe shoves her snout far into her crock while drinking; she winds up with a dripping-wet muzzle. For this reason, I call her "my puppy." 

Sorry, Jim...I'll stop getting off topic. How is Chippy doing now?


----------



## JimD (Aug 19, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I know y'all are gonna think me crazy- but the night Chippy was so bad - I was yelling at Tiny ....not that he was here. But I was going, "Tiny...you're NOT taking Chippy. You're not. You took New Hope - that was ok....but you're NOT taking Chippy..".
> 
> So then I went to something more productive....I started praying.



I'm thinking that might explain a lot of went on that night.

:hug:


----------



## Ofelia (Aug 20, 2008)

ray::hug:

hi Jim

thinking of you and Chippy:rose:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Jim....how're you and Chippy doing? Still keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## JimD (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone!!

Chippy and I are doing well.

In fact...Chippy was being a little brat last night. 
I was trying to clean out her cage andshe was grunting, boxing, charging, and nipping the whole time.
Then I wanted to check her cyst and she went ballistic and trashed her cage afterwards.

Oh yeah....the cyst is doing good. 
It doesn't feel like it's reforming...or at least not as fast.
I can feel what I think is either scar tissue or the collasped pocket from the cyst. But it doesn't feel like the fluid is building up the way it did before.
***doI dare do a little happy dance? :bunnydance:***


----------



## Jenk (Aug 21, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> ***doI dare do a little happy dance? :bunnydance:***


Yeah, you dare.  

Heck, I'll even join ya': :bunnydance::biggrin2:.


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2008)

Chippy was doing well, right up until the middle of last week.
You could hardly feel the cyst, and it wasn't showing signs of reforming.
Then I checked her this past Wednesday and I thought the cyst was a bit larger.
Thursday it was definitely getting bigger.
By Saturday it felt like it would need to be drained again.

We have an appointment this afternoon....it was supposed to be for just a followup, but kind of looks like he'll be aspirating it again.
I'll have to talk to him about the steroids and my concern over the way Chippy reacted after the last time using them.


:sigh:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 2, 2008)

I just thought of you and Chippy last night, Jim, since we've not heard a peep in a while (which I took as good news). 

I'm sorry to learn that Chippy's lump has returned.  But between all of uspulling for her ray:andthe treatment(s)thatDr. C. can offer her, she has good options. :hug2:


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2008)

DrC didn't drain it..... and is recommending surgery to attempt to remove it (again).
This time it would be a more aggressive laser surgery.
He wants to do it next week.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Jim I'm so sorry that you and Chippyhave to go through this again ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh man, are they just going to keep coming back then? Eek. I hope not. Poor Chipp!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 3, 2008)

I was so hoping that this wouldn't happen....as I'm sure you were, too. You guys will be in our prayers!


----------



## JimD (Sep 5, 2008)

Surgery is scheduled for Sept 15.
They want me to drop her off in the morning and surgery will be sometime after 1pm.
I'll be able to pick her up about 5 or 6 pm.
Theyhave 24 hour attendants if they need to keep her overnight for any reason.

I've already started to worry.



Meanwhile...back at the ranch....

Chippy is doing fine.
She LOVES the new routine of a bedtime Frootsy Loop.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 5, 2008)

When Babette was really sick continually from about last fall until early summer it was absolutely exhausting and depressing. I can honestly say that I was depressed the entire winter because I was so worried about her. I barely even made posts on RO. 

Iguess what I'm saying is that I know how you feel about her and how hard this must be.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jim I know you have the upmost confidence in your vet but have you thought of getting another opinion. There may be other treatment opinions that your vet may not aware of.


----------



## JimD (Sep 14, 2008)

I drop Chippy off at 8am ESTtomorrow morning.

Surgery will be sometime after 1pm. Pickup will be sometime after 5pm.

I want her to have as clean an area as possible to recoup in.
I cleaned her cage last night and put it in storage.
She has her NIC pen (3X3) for now. 
Hopefully she'll be okay _*without*_ her cage, and then I can expand on her NIC setup.... (something I've been wanting to do for a while now).

I'll get some of her stuff together (ie; pellets, hay, treats, bowls, etc), and pack it in a bunnypack for her to have tomorrow.

I've got her carrier all prepared with blankies and a towel that have her scent on them.

I'll make sure I ask the vet for a detailed report....and pain meds.

I think I have everything else I need for "after care"....including my bunny room bedroll.





:tears2:


***in the lap of the gods now***


----------



## Jenk (Sep 14, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I think I have everything else I need for "after care"....including my bunny room bedroll.
> 
> :tears2:
> 
> ***in the lap of the gods now***


ray:

As we know, Chippy is both a lover and a fighter. I've confidence that she'll pull through this surgical experience with both pain meds. and your support. Of course, having another sleepover with you will be an added boon. 

Jenk


----------



## JimD (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, Jenk.

*Jenk wrote: *


> Of course, having another sleepover with you will be an added boon.
> 
> Jenk



We're thinking about starting the sleepover tonight.

I had to clear a path through the buns room so the clothes dyer can be replaced tomorrow, so nowthere's more than enough room for me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

ray:for you (Jim)and Chippy, that he makes it through the surgery with "Flying Colours".

I know how stressful it is for you, I think the waiting is the worst part.






Susan





PS

Have fun tonight with your Sleep Over.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2008)

:sickbunny:I'm sure that Chippy will do fine tomorrow :hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Best wishes for an easy day tomorrow. Keeping Chippy and all of you in our thoughts and prayers!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 14, 2008)

Prayers and good wishes coming your way for tomorrow

Jan


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2008)

"I haz kiss for U ! "


----------



## Leaf (Sep 15, 2008)

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)

prayers and vibes to you.


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2008)

I dropped her off at about 8:45am.

Usually she hides in the back of the carrier when you open the door.
However, when Iopened the carrierto say goodbye to her she tried to climb into my arms...

All surgeries are done after 1pm, but I don't know where she stands in line.
They said he had a light office schedule and would probably start surgeries early, and also that he didn't have that many surgeries scheduled.

I'm figuring, with recovery time and all, it will be after 5pm before I can pick her up.

Her cage, pen, and bowlsare all cleaned and waiting for her.

Now it's just the waiting game.....:waiting:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 15, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Now it's just the waiting game.....:waiting:


I'll wait for her with you....:waiting::hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 15, 2008)

ray:

I'm glad it is a light office schedule, so there is less pressure for the vet to get things done. 
Waiting to give Chippy kisses when you pick her up. :big kiss:


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Now it's just the waiting game.....:waiting:
> ...



Thanks...... :hugsquish:

I'm going to call them a little after 3pm to see if I can get an update.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll miss reading your update until tomorrow morning. 

Best wishes with everything!

..

On a lighter note, the title of this thread is read by me in thebeat of a certian Aerosmith song. I have no clue why. Iguess they must have beenon the radio when I passed through this board at one point... I'm sorry - I just couldn't NOT share that any longer.

:shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been following this thread, but not posting (I'm not sure why come to think of it...). I'm thinking of you guys and I hope Chippy's ok! :hug:


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the vet's office.

Chippy's surgery is done and she's doing fine.
I can pick her up anytime. I'll go at 5pm directly from work.
***wishes I could go NOW!!!***

I'll probably get home with her around 6 - 6:30.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 15, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I just got off the phone with the vet's office.
> 
> Chippy's surgery is done and she's doing fine.


arty:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay, that's great news! Go Chippy!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 15, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Chippy's surgery is done and she's doing fine.



:yahoo:

Just as well she can rest up before you pick her up. Hopefully the lump is gone for good.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 15, 2008)

> Chippy's surgery is done and she's doing fine.



:hug: So glad to hear good news!!! I imagine she will be so happy to be home again! 

Yay Chippy! :bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that she came through well....:hug:


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2008)

We're home !

Chippy is doing good....she's full of stitches and staples, but seems to be feeling okay.
She drank some water right off, then ate a couple pieces of papaya, some oats, some pellets, and then chowed down on the hay for quite a bit.

It turned out to be an unusualcongenital defect.
She had an extramammary gland on her chest/neck that developed a benign cystic teratoma.

He removed the entire gland and surrounding cystic envelope.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 15, 2008)

That means that it probably won't return.:yes:

Did you go to another vet?
I'm so glad they found the source of the problem...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 15, 2008)

WOOT!!! I've been wondering how she was doing....way to go Chippy and Jim! I'm so very glad that they seem to have been able to eradicate the source of the problem. Happy Recovery days, Chippy....doin' the happy dance here in central PA!!!:happyrabbit::bunny18arty0002::yahoo::clapping:


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2008)

She's eaten and drank a good bit.

We've even gotten a few poops and a little pee.

But, she's obviously uncomfortable and in some pain.

She's favoring her left front paw and doesn't want to put any weight on it....she holds it up when she hops around.

I've already called the vet and he said that it should pass, and that he's already given her some strong pain meds that should last through the night.

He said that it's just as if she's had a mastectomy. The trauma was minimized by using laser, but she still has some major recovery of the muscle & tissues on her chest...especially the left side (the side she's favoring).

I'm to reassess her condition in the morningand call him if she still appears to be in pain. He said he couldprescribe some Metacam if needed.
I think I'll call first thing in the morning and ask him to prescribe it anyway. I can pick it up during the morning and stop home to give her some if needed.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 15, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> It turned out to be an unusualcongenital defect.
> She had an extramammary gland on her chest/neck that developed a benign cystic teratoma.


Well, if that don't beat all...That diagnosis was the last thing from my mind. Who knew that was possible? 

I'll be that you're relieved to now have an "official" answer as to the cause of Chippy's (now-defunct) lump. 

Give that sweet girl some extra soft kisses on her nose/forehead region for me! 

By the way, is the sleep-over still on for tonight? :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor baby. What a wierd "extra!" I'm surprised he didn't send her home with Metacam though. That's sensitive tissue. I certainly wouldn't want to have a mastectomy without a ton of pain meds!:shock:

Does she have something warm to snuggle with, like a rice sock?

Hopefully this will end the whole cyst saga. Chippy's been to the vet so much for it!


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> By the way, is the sleep-over still on for tonight? :biggrin2:


I don't think so.

I think the extra time at the vet during recovery helped a lot.
Last time I brought her home shortly after surgery and she got real shocky.

She seems to be resting comfortably right now.
She made a bed of hay and is all stretched out on it.

I'm leaving a night-light on in the bun's room, and I'll check on her at least once an hour through the night.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 16, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > By the way, is the sleep-over still on for tonight? :biggrin2:
> ...


I figured that it might be more for your well-being.  But if she's resting well, sometimes it's best to let sleeping buns lie....


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Poor baby. What a wierd "extra!" I'm surprised he didn't send her home with Metacam though. That's sensitive tissue. I certainly wouldn't want to have a mastectomy without a ton of pain meds!:shock:
> 
> Does she have something warm to snuggle with, like a rice sock?
> 
> Hopefully this will end the whole cyst saga. Chippy's been to the vet so much for it!



I should have asked him for the Metacam, but I was so distracted discussing what he found that I forgot.
I'm feeling a little guilty that Chippy may have to go through some unecessary pain on my account now.

I tried warm towels and then a rice sock. She'd have nothing to do with either.
For now, I'll leave her to her own desires.

***fingers crossed*** hoping that the issue has been resolved.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, we always knew Chippy had that extra something special- but I guess that just proves it!!!!

I really hope that this op will put an end to all of her/your problems. She has been such a trooper through all this.

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow! I'm so glad they found out what the problem was! I really hope this will be the end of it for you now..

I hope that Chippy's recovery continues well through the night


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2008)

Chippy did well last night and looks much better today.

She's using her front leg again...still favoring it a little, but you have to watch her close to tell.

She's got herself all groomed and clean.

The surgery site looks good.Very littleswellingand nosigns of infection.

I spoke to the vets office about pain meds.
They told me that DrC would prefer her to have injectable pain meds and antibiotics if necessary. With Chippy's history of GI issues he doesn't want to risk using orals and upsetting her gut.
He also said that the laser surgery causes much less tissue damage and results in greatly reduced post-surgical pain and very low chance of infection. It also takes about 1/4 of the time to do the surgery, so she didn't have to be under general for very long at all.

I can't get home at lunchtime to check on her. 
If I get home after work and think she's still in pain, I'm to call the vets. 
They're open until 7pm. DrC will meet me there (he's actually off this week...wife's having a baby) or have an Rx waiting for me......it all depends on the severity of the pain.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 16, 2008)

How's our girl doing tonight? Thinking of her and you!


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the good thoughts and prayers.
I love being a member of this herd!

:group:



Chippy's is doing very well.....better than I had expected or hoped for.
She's active, hungry, thirsty, poopin' & peein' !!
And she doesn't seem to be in too much pain.

She let me pick her up and I pushed and prodded at the surgery site...she didn't even flinch....I almost passed out.:thud:

She's got more stitches and staples than I've had in my last 3 surgeries!!geeeezzz!!
She's got a row going from one shoulder to the other. And then one down the middle of her chest.
They seem to be covered with something like liquid bandage.
She's not bothering at them at all.

There's almost no swelling, and all of the surrounding tissues look clean and healthy.

I can tell she's having a difficult time getting comfortable sitting and laying down.
But that will get better as things heal.

Right now she's sitting up on her hind legs and grooming her face and ears.:hearts:

Her front left leg seems to still be bothering her.
She keeps grooming it and pulling at the fur.
Would they have given her sub-q thru an IV in her leg???
I'll have to call and ask.

For now, all is well

We go back next Monday for our first follow-up.


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> On a lighter note, the title of this thread is read by me in thebeat of a certian Aerosmith song. I have no clue why. Iguess they must have beenon the radio when I passed through this board at one point... I'm sorry - I just couldn't NOT share that any longer.
> 
> :shock:


The one about Janie?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm glad that she's doing well........


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 17, 2008)

Jim, I'm so glad Chippy is doing well, that's great. Keep us posted. Give Chippy a kiss from me.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm really glad to hear she's doing so well- what a brave little bunny!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Jim! Just wanted to check in and see how Chippy is coming along. Hope all is continuing to go well!


----------



## JimD (Sep 19, 2008)

I let Chippy out for some runtime last night. She's been confined to her cage since Monday so as to limit her activity, but I figured she's had a few days to heal and it should be okay.

She cautiously ran a few laps, and did a few low level binkies. She pooped and peed all over, and ate up all the errant pieces of hay.

I took some pics of her surgery site, but the lighting made it look a lot worse that it is.
She's been fussing with it, but not enough to do any real damage.

This morning she looked like she wasn't feeling all that well. Maybe she's a little sore from last nights running around?

I'm very anxious to get home and make sure she's doing okay.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 19, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> This morning she looked like she wasn't feeling all that well. Maybe she's a little sore from last nights running around?
> 
> I'm very anxious to get home and make sure she's doing okay.


Zoe is lethargic and clearly uncomfy for up to four (4!) days after having her gut palpitated at by her vet. So I think that Chippy has every reason to feel sore/uncomfy after testing her physical limitations last night. 

When you do get home, please give her pets and kisses from me. :hearts:


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 21, 2008)

As always Jim, you and your family and Chippy are in my thoughts

Chippy is so lucky to have you!


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2008)

I took Chippy for her first follow-up visit since surgery.

The vet says she's doing great.
He's pretty confident that there won't be any further issues.
He said that he hasn't seen anything like it for years. It was also right next to the jugular, which made it a very tricky operation.... (something he didn't mention prior to surgery)

As for now, we're considering her "out of the woods"!!

She goes back in a week to have the staples & stitches removed.

:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Jim, I can't tell you hpw happy this has made me . It's great that it looks like the problem has _finally _been resolved. 

Kudos to you, and your vet, for keeping at it. Hugs to Chippy!

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 22, 2008)

:highfive::woohooarty:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 22, 2008)

YES!!!!!:biggrin2::bunnydance::highfive::great::happyrabbit::yahoo::clapping:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 22, 2008)

That's great news, Jim! :dancingorig:

Group hug! :group2:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 23, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > On a lighter note, the title of this thread is read by me in thebeat of a certian Aerosmith song. I have no clue why. Iguess they must have beenon the radio when I passed through this board at one point... I'm sorry - I just couldn't NOT share that any longer.
> ...



Yes! :baghead



How is she doing?



I'm a little late responding but I just read that she can be considered "out of the woods"!

I really hope things continue to go well, and I really admire how well you've stuck with her through everything. I don't really "know" you on the forum but after going through this tread for so long and reading about your bunny from ... was he Buck Jones? ... It's really great getting to meet you in a sense.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 23, 2008)

That's so great that Chippy's 'out of the woods'!  You must be so relieved!

And your vet sounds great for persevering so much- especially with that tricky surgery...

I love happy endings!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 23, 2008)

Yay for Chippy!!!! I'm so happy your little girl pulled through. arty:


----------



## JimD (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts....

.... and I invite everyone and their buns to do a bit o' the happy dance with me!! :bunnydance:


Chippy still has to heal up so DrC can remove the stitches and staples, but he thinks she'll be up to that by next Thursday.
I'll see If I can get some pics of the surgery site.....we've been calling her "Franken-bunny"

DrC is the bestest!! (And not just because he hardly charges me anything.)
He's a very talented and caring person.
I think any other vet would have recommended having Chippy PTS right from the start....or would have given up on her by now.
DrC has been seeing Chippy at least once a week since the beginning of June.


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 23, 2008)

:bunnydance: aah how much did the doc cost in the end? Just curious? So happy for you and Chippy and hope you can still afford to take yourself and wife out for celebration dinner!


----------



## JimD (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ofelia wrote: *


> :bunnydance: aah how much did the doc cost in the end? Just curious? So happy for you and Chippy and hope you can still afford to take yourself and wife out for celebration dinner!



We've been there12 times.
1 set of digital xrays
1 biopsy out to the lab
4 aspiration procedures
3 Baytril injections
2 pain med injections
1 conventional surgery to remove "mystery lump"
1 laser surgery to remove what turned out to be a benign cystic teratoma

Total cost to date: $548.00 USD


----------



## Jenk (Sep 23, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> We've been there12 times.
> 1 set of digital xrays
> 1 biopsy out to the lab
> 4 aspiration procedures
> ...


That really chaps my hide....:X Oh, I'm not mad at you, Jim. It just gets me that some vets are _much_ more honest and fair than others. 

I think that I need to move farther east....


----------



## JimD (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We've been there12 times.
> ...




And I forgot to add the 2 steroid injections.

To tell you the truth....I think he has a crush on Chippy :inlove:



DrC is special. I'm truly blessed to have found him. 
And not because he doesn't charge me a lot.....and I can't stress that enough.
He truly cares about the wellbeing of the animals and how it impacts their owners.
I believe he wouldn't give up on an animal until there was absolutely nothing left to do....and then he would despair in the fact that he could do nothing more.

~Jim

PS:
I stuff his shelter donation jar with whatever I can!!!....It's the very least I can do.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 24, 2008)

*Maybe you should. We have some awesome vets.*

*Jenk wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We've been there12 times.
> ...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 24, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> DrC is special. I'm truly blessed to have found him.
> And not because he doesn't charge me a lot.....and I can't stress that enough.
> He truly cares about the wellbeing of the animals and how it impacts their owners.
> I believe he wouldn't give up on an animal until there was absolutely nothing left to do....and then he would despair in the fact that he could do nothing more.
> ...


That is how we feel about our vet here in Daytona. Dr. Emerson treats all of our rescue rabbits for ridiculously low fees. Whenever we bring our personal bunnies in, she gives us enormous discounts. She just loves the bunnies and truly cares.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Maybe you should. We have some awesome vets.*
> 
> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> ...


The problem with that idea, though, is that I've been pining to move farther _west_. :? There must be good vets out there somewhere, yes?


----------



## JimD (Sep 25, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Maybe you should. We have some awesome vets.*
> ...



No problem!!! Faggitaboutit!

Just send you bunnies to me and you can "go west".
Get settled.
Find a good vet.
Simple...., eh?
:biggrin2:

I'll send your buns back to you when I get bored of them....K?:nod


----------



## JimD (Sep 25, 2008)

It was suggested that I post these pics.
The flash and lighting make it look worse than it actually is/was.
And they were taken several days ago, so it looks a whole lot better than the pics show.
There's no swelling and it's healing very well.
The stitches and staples are very well done...nothing is sticking out, everything thing looks "smooth".
DrC did a nice job.
If everything is healed, he'll be removing the staples and stitches next Thursday.

Meanwhile....back at LandO' Buns..... , Chippy is doing fine.
She's her happy, bouncy, feisty little self.



owie!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm glad that you posted the pics. it's agreater area than I thought but it doesn't look inflamed at all. Chippy is just the cutest bun 
I'm glad this is turning out well.!!!


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I'm glad that you posted the pics. it's agreater area than I thought but it doesn't look inflamed at all. Chippy is just the cutest bun
> I'm glad this is turning out well.!!!



I have a couple more pics that show the whole site, but they came out really blurry for some reason.
The staples go from shoulder to shoulder, and there's a row of stitches going down the middle of her chest....it forms the shape of a "Y"

The laser surgery made a big difference. Less time under anesthesia, less trauma, and less chance of infection.

I'm still going to be anxious about it until I'm convinced that it won't come back.


*** prayingray: ....and dancing the "go away bad thingies !!!" dance:dancingorig: ***


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 26, 2008)

Awww poor baby! I hope she feels better now!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 26, 2008)

Poor baby girl, so glad she came through so well! It looks good! Yay! I certainly hope she or you don't have to go through this again.

I think Chippy deserves a Crown Daddy! 

"I did so well, I deserve a Crown and a photoshoot!:yahoo:"



I wish both of you the best of luck! I wish I could hug that little girl!:hug:

Good goin, Jim!:big kiss:

P.S. Listen to Chippy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Give her a kiss for me. That poor baby. I hate that our bunnies have to go through so much. 

*hugs to Jim*

I know it isn't easy to see them like that.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 26, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> No problem!!! Faggitaboutit!
> 
> Just send you bunnies to me and you can "go west".
> Get settled.
> ...


That sounds like a good plan except for one lil' snag: You wouldn't grow tired of my feisty girls. Between Emma's ultra-sassy behavior andZoe's eagerness to present her snout (raise it upward) for kisses, you'd be smitten. And I've just learned that my newly adopted, laidback boy willfollow/chase me around as I call him. As an added bonus, heallows me to wrap my arms around him for extended cuddling. 

Who am I kidding? I can't part with any of them, despite the financial hardships. :?

Chippy does look a little less fuzzy, but she's still a doll! She's been through so much and deserves neverending hugs-'n-kisses. :hug: :kiss1:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I think Chippy deserves a Crown Daddy!
> 
> "I did so well, I deserve a Crown and a photoshoot!:yahoo:"





I agree! and she looks like the queen in that pose! Good luck to you both for her continued recovery!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 26, 2008)

[align=center]*"I think Chippy deserves a Crown Daddy!" *[/align]*
[align=left]I agree, but I think Jim deserves a a shot of "CROWN ROYAL"
[/align]
[align=left]Glad to hear Chippy is doing better. Keep up the good work.[/align]
[align=left]Susan:bunnydance:[/align]*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: **



[align=left]I agree, but I think Jim deserves a a shot of "CROWN ROYAL"
[/align]
[align=left]
[align=left][/align]

Click to expand...

*


> [/align]





That made me lol.


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2008)

Chippyis scheduled to gether stitches out tomorrow.

She's been really good about leaving them alone....until a little while ago.

I went down to let her out for a run.
She was grooming when I walked into the room.
I went to get the expen out and she started to freak out.
She was trying to hop around on her hind feet while holding her face with her front paws.
She was falling all over and scrambling to get up.
All the time her head was tucked tight into her chest.
I finally caught her and picked her up.
It was almost like she was having some kind of convulsion or siezure.

And then I realized she had caught her bottom teeth through some of the staples on her chest.
I got her to relax enough that I was able to slide the staples up, Chippy flicked her heels and twisted out of my arms and must have pulled her teeth the rest of the way out.

She's fine now.

I'm a wreck.

The vet appointment won't come soon enough for me.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG, Poor (bad) Chippy!

Do you think making her an e-collar for tonite would be of any help?

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/mineralsolutions/Photos961.jpg

If you don't have the supplies I used, you could probably roll a washcloth or cut down a hand towel and roll it. Probably would be about the same.

:hug2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 30, 2008)

:nerves1

I think you need another shot of Crown Royal. Make that a double. :toast:


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope she'll be okay for the night. I think it scared her enough to leave them alone.

I was thinking about a soft collar too. I tried making something using an old tube sock, however I found.......
If I put it above her dewlap, it pushes down on the staples and they jab into her dewlap.
If I put it under her dewlap, then it's on the staples and might get caught or irritate them.
Just having it on was annoying her to no end. I'm afraid she'd keep trying to dig or scratch it off, and end up digging more staples/stitches out.

I was able to trance her and take some of the looser staples out.
The rest are for the vet to do.

This one must have been the one she was caught one, as it was almost pulled completely out....


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG :shock:
that is a nightmare scenario. 
No wonder you're freaked out 

thank God she didn't hurt herself....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG, Jim! I would have freaked out! You sound like you held it together very well for Chippy. Did they "have" to use staples? I would prefer stiches if they could get by with those.:?

I hope she'll leave them alone for the night. Poor thing, she must have been so scared as well. Poor baby. Let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2008)

What a scare - for both of you!!!

Pleased to hear no damage done - except your frazzled nerves!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks all.:hug:






_"Chippy's okay....I'm okay....we're both okay....okay!?!!"_ ....That's what I was saying to 7 sets of concerned bunny-eyes intently watching as I gingerly checked Chippy out this morning.

I was able to trance her again, and removed a couple more staples that were loose.
I think I got the ones that were bothering her....the others look pretty intact.

She hasn't bothered the stitches at all ***knocks on wood ray:***

The position and extent of the surgery required the stitches/staples.
He did a good job. The wound is healed nice.
If I hadn't had dental surgery myself, I would have taken her in on Monday to have them removed. Yesterday I was in La-La Land from meds.
And she was really ok until last night.
Oy!

I checked her as often as I could throughout the night. She was resting comfortably each time.

I already called the vet...DrC isn't going to be in until tomorrow.. I can bring her in, but the vet on duty isn't too rabbit savvy.

I have to go to work today. I'm exhausted...from this as well as trying to recover from my dental stuff.

I may work a half day. I'll see how it goes.

again....Oy!


----------



## Jenk (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy smokes! I'm just catching up on the goings-on. Poor Chippy! You, too, Jim; you need some serious sleep. 

*JimD wrote: *


> _"Chippy's okay....I'm okay....we're both okay....okay!?!!"_


I had to laugh at this; I've used the "you're-okay-I'm-okay" mantra, only it was with a friend who was stressing over a particular situation. It really does seem to calm all parties involved; I'm sure that Chippy and your seven other charges were helped by hearing it.


> I checked her as often as I could throughout the night. She was resting comfortably each time.


Get some sleep!


> I have to go to work today. I'm exhausted...from this as well as trying to recover from my dental stuff.


You are getting sleepy..._very_ sleepy....:sleep: Take care of yourself, and you'll be of better service to Chippy and Co. (You're doing an absolutely wonderful job of "mothering" her, I must say. :biggrin2


----------



## dquesnel (Oct 1, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I have to go to work today. I'm exhausted...from this as well as trying to recover from my dental stuff.



Gosh, I read about your dental surgery in off topic but forgot until you mentioned it again here! Take care of yourself too!

You did well for her- I am sure she will be a good girl until her vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## JimD (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm home.
Couldn't talk on the phone anymore at work.

I checked on Chippy first thing, and she doing ok.
She let me check her out without giving me too much of a hard time about it.
I can feel more staples getting loose....I think she's been pulling at them verrrrry carefully.

DrC heard that I was asking for him and he called me.
He said that I should call and bring her in next time...any time....24 hours a day....7 days a week....and he'll meet me at the office.
I'm to check her as often as possible and bring her in if needed.
We have appointment tomorrow evening.
He'll be in at 10am tomorrow and said I could bring her in anytime during the day if I didn't want to wait until the 6pm appointment.
I love DrC!

As for the moment...
Got myself a hot mug of clear broth and my pain meds.
Then I'll check on Chip
Maybe I'll try some mac & cheese for lunch....woohoo....,
and then watch some TV and/or take a nap.

Once again, I'd like to thank everyone for being here for me when I need you.
This herd is the bunnyhugger's binky!! And I'm glad I'm part of it.
:group:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2008)

To be honest, Jim, I'm glad your home. After all the work you had done on your mouth, I think you need a few extra days to recover.

And your DrC is the bestest. Tell him from us here at RO, we think he is awesome, and could he train other vets to be as godd with bunnies as he is .

You and Chippy take care of each other.

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 1, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> You and Chippy take care of each other.


Chippy ... no more staple pulling and take care of your Daddy. He needs to sleep.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 1, 2008)

:shock: I'm just catching up here!!


Oh gosh, that sounds terrifying! I'm so glad it turned out ok. Luckily not too long to go now until they are out... Poor Chippy! And poor you, having such a scare! :hug:


I agree too, your Dr C sounds amazing! I love my regular vets but I'd bump them for your Dr C!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 1, 2008)

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:"This herd is the bunnyhuggers's binky and I'm glad I'm a a part of it"

:groupparty:
Do you mean bunnylover's binky??

I love it Jimwhen you say .."We're a herd and the herd watches out foreach other"

we Should have RO T shirts with that on the back or front.

I love the concept of us being a herd.



:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 2, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> :groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:"This herd is the bunnyhuggers's binky and I'm glad I'm a a part of it"
> 
> :groupparty:
> Do you mean bunnylover's binky??
> ...


We love you Jim! I hope Chippy is doing okay, keep us posted on her!:hug:

Love this post! Hey, Maureen, I was thinking-yeah, oh no!- Anywho, if we got shirts made to sell, I would ask Rabbits Online to sponser our bowling team and we'd wear the shirts! Cool? We'll keep that in our minds, it might get some additions, but like Sas knows, I know no one that has a rabbit anywhere near me! 

When I took Keekers to the vet last week, I asked about leaving some of RO's Business Cards and he said it was fine, and actually, the receptionist told me there were two boarding there! So, we should be getting members from 'round here soon, I hope!


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2008)

Chippy is doing good!

She had her vet appointment last evening to remove the staples.
The surgery site is healed nicely.
There's no evidence of the cyst reforming.
Drc is happy.
I'm happy.
Chippy's overjoyed!!:bunnydance:

I got to assist DrC with removing the staples...(aka;.."Jim, you hold the rabbit, while I remove the staples.")
Chippy behaved so well. She didn't squirm or fuss at all.

He wants to see her in a month.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 3, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Drc is happy.
> I'm happy.
> Chippy's overjoyed!!:bunnydance:


The whole herd:groupparty: is happy!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 3, 2008)

AND ALL OF THE BUNNY-PEOPLE DANCED THE HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:woohoo:group::yahoo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 3, 2008)

That is the bestest news I've heard in a while 

WTG Jim, Chippy and DrC

Jan


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> AND ALL OF THE BUNNY-PEOPLE DANCED THE HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
> 
> :woohoo:group::yahoo:


"S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e ....Be Safe, ...and do The Da-a-a-a-ance!":bunnybutt:


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> That is the bestest news I've heard in a while
> 
> WTG Jim, Chippy and DrC
> 
> Jan


:hugsquish:


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Drc is happy.
> ...


:group:


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> "This herd is the bunnyhuggers's binky and I'm glad I'm a a part of it"
> 
> 
> Do you mean bunnylover's binky??




Nope...meant bunnyhugger, for sure 


angieluv* wrote: *


> I love it Jimwhen you say .."We're a herd and the herd watches out foreach other"



That's from Ice Age...Manny says it after he saves Diego from something-or-other.:biggrin2:

Maybe we should be calling ourselves a "warren" ?!?!:?
That's what you do in a warren...You look out for each other.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 4, 2008)

"herd" or " warren" whatever............

it's a great thought

bunny herds and their people watch out for bunny warrens and theirpeople

and that's RO


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2008)

Another week....and all is good.

Last week the staples/stitches were removed, and the surgery site looks good.
Everything is healing up and there no signs that the cyst is reforming.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


We're now having another round of GI issues, though.

Last weekend, Chippy had a bout of very runny/stinky poops for a few days.
With home treatments, it seemed to subside.

But, now she's having problems again.
She didn't eat for a full day, and then had a bunch of soft/mushy piles of poop.

She eaten since (drank and peed, too), but isagain having soft poop probs.

She's looking and acting a bit"rough"....

I'm thinking I'll get a fecal float to identify any serious/med-treatable causes at least.
I'm home for the next 3 days so I can give her some constant care.
It's a holiday weekend so I'll need to check on office hours.

My Chippy-gurl just can't seem to get a break


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 10, 2008)

Could you try giving her some benebac? 

seems to me like neither you or Chippy can get a break


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2008)

I went through my supplies this evening and found a pack of Benebac one-shots.
I've been giving her some acidophilus, but I agree that the Benebac should probably be used at this point.
I'll start her on it tomorrow morning.


----------

